# WORK BENCH WEDNESDAY'S



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just as the topic title reads ! Every wednesday post up whats on your bench ! Weather it be a life long project or something you started 10 minutes ago ! 

*SO PLEASE POST UP WHAT IS ON THE BENCH EVERY WEDNESDAY ! *</span>

Lets keep building on this plastic ! Thanks MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

the way I build..... these are all lifelong projects! but this is how the bench looks as of 5 min ago.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres mine as of right now ! 










Nothing has changed since Sunday ! I have to unpack my show stuff and then clear the bench !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is what i am workin on right now!! plus the parts are in the mail for the twinn turbo notch back stang build, and should be here today or tomorrow!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

this is my bench as of 10 mins ago. Workin on a 60 chevy fleetside Monster


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well here is the Corvette








The MIni ME
























And some Dragsthers


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice bro!!! now, you need to send them rails my way!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

no pics right now, maybe later, cuz my phonez being gay, but i'm sanding down my 59


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Slow progress on the 40 pickup


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

MY 63 IMPALA


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

still on my workbench :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres whats on my bench right now


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

67 caprice.87 cutty ,elco,malibu wagon.63 impala


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine. I've done more to it but to lazy to take pics right now.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres what im working on right now. Cut the doors off my 63 today and now im gonna try to hinge them. hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 25 2008, 08:41 AM~10947143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is classic...looks like a little kids play room....gotta love it, keep building homie.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 25 2008, 03:09 PM~10950158
> *Heres what im working on right now. Cut the doors off my 63 today and now im gonna try to hinge them. hno:
> 
> 
> ...


OH no, Marcus took his training wheels off.....today it's doors, tomorrow it's taking Peoples Choice at NNL.....

JK homie...you can do it, it's easy, just take you time.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10950292
> *OH no, Marcus took his training wheels off.....today it's doors, tomorrow it's taking Peoples Choice at NNL.....
> 
> JK homie...you can do it, it's easy, just take your time.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

As of now i'm still working on the 37 Ford i started about a month and a half ago.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 25 2008, 03:30 PM~10950286
> *This is classic...looks like a little kids play room....gotta love it, keep building homie.....
> *


thats my work bench lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

well..this is what i worked on today. my 57 chevy. i got the interior started fitting. i started to do the mini tubs and whole rear half. i also put in a 427 big block chevy from a corvette kit..( big thanks to 85 biarittz for donating this) but..i am not sure rather go with this motor..or the zr-1 lt-5 (also from a corvette kit) i got from kenny. well..here are the pics anyways.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 25 2008, 07:49 AM~10946664
> *this is what i am workin on right now!! plus the parts are in the mail for the twinn turbo notch back stang build, and should be here today or tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaaahhhhh!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 25 2008, 03:09 PM~10950158
> *Heres what im working on right now. Cut the doors off my 63 today and now im gonna try to hinge them. hno:
> 
> 
> ...



bout time!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is all I got besides the 64 Truck...


















There has got to be more people, come on Wednesday is almost over.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10952704
> *This is all I got besides the 64 Truck...
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the same pic from like 10 Wednesdays ago... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 25 2008, 09:19 PM~10952732
> *Isn't that the same pic from like 10 Wednesdays ago... :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Come on.....check it, the pix here is from last week










had no front end, no side window frames on doors, windshield wasnt glued on, no wipers, no air cleaner, no heater hoses, no battery or wires, no steering wheel, no door handles, no side mirror, no knock offs...should I go on?

Man....I have actually been putting in some work and this is what I get.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 25 2008, 09:22 PM~10952761
> *Come on.....check it, the pix here is from last week
> 
> 
> ...



So it only took u a week to do an hours worth of work. Man ur moovin'. I can't keep up with u. At this rate, it will only take u 6 more months to finish.






































j/k Mike. Just givin' u some shit for the training wheel comment earlier. That was a good one. Keep up the good work and maybe next Wednesday we'll see this one finished.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Can we get a 2 build Tuesday thread pleaze???  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN MIKE THE 9 IS CLEAN!!! LOOKS LIKE A BOWTIE CONNECTION RIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10950053
> *Here's mine. I've done more to it but to lazy to take pics right now.
> 
> 
> ...



Chris, this things off the hook..what are those, vette headlights?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10984706
> *Chris, this things off the hook..what are those, vette headlights?
> *


Thanks!!
No, their the headlights off the Acura Integra.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ohhhhhhh...no shit!!!

damn man...nice mod!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

One Rail Finish

















Corvett Up Date


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is my WIP!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Put one more in the Bench


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

if only i had a picture of a cardboard box. cause all my stuff is still packed up for the move this past week end and its killing me.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10998691
> *if only i had a picture of a cardboard box. cause all my stuff is still packed up for the move this past week end and its killing me.
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THERES ABOUT 15 W.I.P.'S BUT THIS IS WHATS ON TODAY.









BIG BODY BEEN SITTIN FOR AWHILE. TANGERINE GTO WITH DESERT SAND GOTS ALMOST DONE, JUST NEEDS WHEELS. WHITE 57 AFOIL JOB FOR A FREIND.









BLACK FERRARI AND ORANGE WAGON GOT FIT PROBLEMS THAT I HAVEN'T FIGURED OUT YET. BLACK/YELLOW MAGNUM PAINT JOB 4 A KID. BUBBLE CHEVY JUST A QUICK BUILD.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres my bench
























and heres what im working on at the moment


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my Bench!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Just painted today

I am not really feeling this :dunno: 
































:dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it is kinda metrosexual.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

you not feeling that?^

hit me up in a pm i'll trade ya something for it!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Biggdee.. I like the look of it.. IMO Once the vinyl top and bmf done it will look alot better. IM a sucker for the rainbow flakes lately..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nothing specal on mine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 3 2008, 12:44 AM~11002728
> *Just painted today
> 
> I am not really feeling this  :dunno:
> ...


O send me that!!!!!!!!!!! if i had the chance to i would get it and take the vynl top off and have it all HT!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Before work -









after work - Got a few minutes to mess around with this hearse again. Havent built anything for sooo long.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im supprised my caddy is not on the bench but u have tons on caddys


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 3 2008, 12:08 AM~11002935
> *im supprised my caddy is not on the bench  but u have tons on caddys
> *


it was, lol was gona start trimming it up and get it put away with the others, but then pulled out the hearse instead.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok u like the xtra grill i put in there


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11002967
> *ok u like the xtra grill i put in there
> *


yep, thanks much! im gona use it on a caprice.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i found it in one of my boxes


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 2 2008, 10:46 PM~11002749
> *Yeah it is kinda metrosexual.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No joke huh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11002728
> *Just painted today
> 
> I am not really feeling this  :dunno:
> ...


clear effects :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

started back up on this one










gonna lay frame on 24s


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905+Jul 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11002754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 What kinda truck is that???


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

okay im a day late i know its thursday..lol.. just finished cleaning all my crap up from heartland show.but here are a few things im working on, and my work area.
uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11004090
> *Sorry Guys gonna try something different :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :0  :0  What kinda truck is that???
> *


toyota


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 4 2008, 12:10 AM~11010111
> *toyota
> *


looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 2 2008, 10:54 AM~10998691
> *if only i had a picture of a cardboard box. cause all my stuff is still packed up for the move this past week end and its killing me.
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










did she help you move? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I tried posting this and it didn't stick, not sure why.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt for d/a/b


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2008, 11:52 PM~11010378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i wanna move now


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just Finish Detailing This one trying to clean the Bench


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Stared this last night at 1am


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL THIS IS MY WENSDAY WORK BENCH PICS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres whats on my bench
corvette


























challenger


























cop car


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SAME STUFF ON TOP AS LAST WEEK.  








PUT THE WHEELS ON THE G.T.O.








WHEELS ON THE IMPALA AND PRIMED THE NEON I GOT FROM PHATRAS.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11011698
> *I tried posting this and it didn't stick, not sure why.....
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't stick cause you posted it in C.M.B.I. 's build thread lol!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

My Wednesday work bench with a few projects in the works, a 39 chevy coupe that's 
almost finished, a 69 camero rs, a 67 impala, and a 50 chevy pick-up, 
and a almost done s-10 pick-up.










































































green frame with mufflers & tail pipes airbrushed with alcad.





























Lowrider pick-up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Big bear!!!!! Hey bro call me up this weekend, so we can talk.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 9 2008, 05:53 PM~11049944
> *Damn Big bear!!!!! Hey bro call me up this weekend, so we can talk.
> *


alrite kool, this saturday. any time of day?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 9 2008, 05:21 PM~11049719
> *It didn't stick cause you posted it in C.M.B.I. 's build thread lol!!!  :cheesy:
> *


My bad, I did it from my phone....sorry....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11000181
> *heres my bench
> 
> 
> ...



SAME SHIT JUST GOT A FEW MORE THINGS DONE TO THE FAIRLANE


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Heres what's on the bench today! :cheesy: 

Today (Progress so far)










I stripped the body, bumpers & grill, cleaned up the bad spots & threw some primer on it.
Also added a bench seat from my parts bend.
I'll send the bumpers & grill out to the plater with my next round of parts.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 9 2008, 09:58 PM~11051560
> *Heres what's on the bench today! :cheesy:
> 
> Today (Progress so far)
> ...


 damn! im liking this el camino! is it a promo? i want to do a replica of mine! 








but no kits of an 82!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ebay got the 82 once in awhile..... search for "mpc el camino" or "red light bandit" in the Toys and Hobbies section.... or ask twinn... he might have a promo left...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2008, 10:07 PM~11051683
> *ebay got the 82 once in awhile..... search for "mpc el camino" or "red light bandit" in the Toys and Hobbies section.... or ask twinn... he might have a promo left...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn! thanx for the info homie!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk+Jul 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11051616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I got one of these too a while back on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck I wish I can get my shit together and actually build something. With the divorce and shit, watching the kids all the time, running here and there and work I don't have time to do anything. Barely sleep.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 9 2008, 10:27 PM~11051952
> *Thanks bro, it's an old 82 MPC kit
> Yep, I got one of these too a while back on ebay :biggrin:
> *


 kool. thanx guys. i gtta keep my eyes open now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's my messy ass desk.... full of crap.... time for a cleanup... 










:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

haha..it reminds me of pimp my ride or cribs in here.everytime u see a TV on those shows its on MTV. everytime u see a comp on here its on LIL. lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11052213
> *here's my messy ass desk.... full of crap.... time for a cleanup...
> 
> 
> ...


muiltiply that by 3 and thats how mines was :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 9 2008, 10:37 PM~11052072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I'VE BEEN THIER BROTHER!! IT TAKES TIME TO GET YOU HEAD STRIGHT AND GET THE BEAST AND TAME IT SO YOU CAN MOVE ON! IT TOOK ME W WHILE BUT I'M BACK AT BUILDING AGAIN ! KEEP YOU HEAD UP AND DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL SHIT AND BE THE FIRST TO HANDLE BUISNESS FIRST! TALK TO SOMEONE AND PUT YOUR LIFE BACK IN ORDER!! I'M HERE IF YOU NEED TO CHAT!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know it's a lil' late. But I started this on wed.



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jul 11 2008, 01:43 AM~11061997
> *I know it's a lil' late. But I started this on wed.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


Man ill warn you now.. Be careful with that kit.. Ive had a few of them and they all were a really brittle plastic.. Sand a little to hard and snap.. Pissed me off.. Hell i dropped the hood and the corner broke off.. Seemed like I looked at it wrong shit would break..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 11 2008, 01:40 PM~11065430
> *Man ill warn you now.. Be careful with that kit.. Ive had a few of them and they all were a really brittle plastic.. Sand a little to hard and snap.. Pissed me off.. Hell i dropped the hood and the corner broke off.. Seemed like I looked at it wrong shit would break..
> *


Yup, i found that out when I was taking the chassis off from the body. i brok part of the fender off.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well i finally got my model room done so now i can build comfortably. This is whats still on the bench...........










And i pulled the benz back out. Gonna color match the spokes and stagger the lips........


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

how do you stagger the lips..?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Im lovin those TWO Smalls!! cant wait to see them done. 

Heres my bench!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its already wednesday?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11103845
> *Well i finally got my model room done so now i can build comfortably. This is whats still on the bench...........
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us posted with build pix....I see how it is...I'm going to do that now too...just sneak attack and not show a build until the show....  I see how you work... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

smalls........ that orange regal makes me thirsty as hell man . nice work so far


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

whats on my bench:




































phil


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

this started as a donk kit. 
has motor from a corvette zr-1 .


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jul 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11105032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is something I finished a while back, but wanted to remake it. I got the idea from a bodyburied chevy blazer that I saw on a website about 5 or 6 years ago. 
So far I cut about a quarter of an inch out of the bottom of the bed and cab, cut the top of the rear fenders out and here are a few mock up pics so far. 24's , engine from an 86 monte carlo, and I will be redoing the interior, still gotta lot of work and all.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is mine today


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

a little late, but im trying to get this weekend warrior off the bench. Im shooting for the look of a daily/streetcar that would come out to the strip on friday night, and run it all out.

started with the amt 76 nova, psf resin hood. 19" pegasus Ts, rubber from the wagon rod kit, in the rear. In primer so far.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

i kno its a lil late but my comp was acting up :/


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Messing around with an old Scout and cut the top off:









Don't mind the wheels & tires, just playin' :tongue:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Got this on the bench.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

off the shelf and back on the bench....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

heres what's on my bench right now....just sprayed clear on both.










































before pearl and clear


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

heres my W.I.P.
yota hilux, box stock, for now, planning on shaved bed and gettin some spokes the mail soon

and sorry i posted on thurzday, but i bought it and built it yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

its wednesday again!

If it stays warm, ill be throwin some kandy, and flake n shit at this one.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

stuff still packed up in boxes... lol its been 3 weeks now..lol hopefully i can find time to set up my model room by the week end


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well the Vett. is finish and Aim working on the Willys now


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

51 chevy layin rocker on the chassis


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

68 impala custom  








resin build-off malibu  








m.c.b.a. 63 build-off  








.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its wednesday again :uh: 
naw i got pics but cameras dead :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine. Paint didn't turn out like I wanted so it's getting ready for the dunk tank.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that thing would ride rough as hell..short wheel based jacked up!!

i got nuttin for this wednesday...i hinged the 64 galaxie trunk...new job so i been busy otherwise


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this is all i got going right now,working on some customer cars so i havent had much time.















uffin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11162771
> *casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


...damn!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2008, 06:33 PM~11162771
> *casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit are u gonna sell the wheels?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's my bench... Needs a cleanin


















































Trying to get some done with the little time I have....Looking good everyone...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres mine i barely got it going tho, soon it will have posterz and carz everywhere!




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11162771
> *casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 omg...i cant wait!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well this was on my bench 10 mins ago now its done







































































sorry so blury the camera was working good at first then it turned into a piece of shit :angry:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 23 2008, 12:20 PM~11160033
> *51 chevy layin rocker on the chassis
> 
> 
> ...



Where are those wheels and tires from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

workin on this for my son tonight


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jul 23 2008, 02:20 PM~11160033
> *51 chevy layin rocker on the chassis
> 
> 
> ...


damn son!
I gotta get mine back out, and try to fix the broken body


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11165075
> *Where are those wheels and tires from?
> *


the tires are hopping hydro wide whites and the wheels are the stock rims with hopping hydro lips


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2008, 07:10 PM~11162573
> *Here's mine.    Paint didn't turn out like I wanted so it's getting ready for the dunk tank.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! I LIKE IT!!!! KEEP IT UP BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11162771
> *casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! THIS IS BAD ASS BRO!! I AM GOING TO BE MAKING THIS ON TOO IN 1/16TH SCALE!! LOOKS REALLY GREAT!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2008, 03:33 PM~11162771
> *casted these dually rims and doing body work to cast the truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie..... looks like u showed that roof who's boss  lookin awesome bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres whats on my workbench foolios :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lil late but heres whats on my workbench


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KY GELLY ! 

If that ink dont run when you clear it that will be 1 of the baddest paint/pen work i have seen on a kit ! 

And i like the chopped top also !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Minidreams is still alive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Hope to see you more here next time , i miss your great Building Pics here !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 06:30 AM~11166389
> *lil late but heres whats on my workbench
> 
> 
> ...





DDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:worship:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 08:30 AM~11166389
> *lil late but heres whats on my workbench
> 
> 
> ...


very nice uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

its not quite wednesday here in maryland but I'll be busy all day so...
69 gto-silver charcoal w/metallic black stripe

























66 nova-basic orange with green flakes top coat, I tried like hell but couldn't capture a good shot

























phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nothings on my workbench.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im really liking green lately! heres my bench as of 5 min ago!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine.

















This is the color under clear.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Whats on my bench


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

BADASS lookin nova!!


Bigg c- that charger is lookin tits too! like the color


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 29 2008, 10:51 PM~11212661
> *BADASS lookin nova!!
> Bigg c- that charger is lookin tits too! like the color
> *



X 2 Mademan that Caddy is sick too bro what clear you using?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 30 2008, 12:51 AM~11212661
> *BADASS lookin nova!!
> Bigg c- that charger is lookin tits too! like the color
> *


Thanks man!! That Caddy is killer, love that Green. 

Low86Dime Nova is nice, I like that color of Blue also.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks BiggC ure charger is lookin bad ass man :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 30 2008, 12:08 AM~11212759
> *X 2  Mademan that Caddy is sick too bro what clear you using?
> *


Dupont Premier Chroma-Clear. 
its expensive as hell, but damn its nice.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats what i use as well Madman!!!!! Biggc that mopar rocks bro!!! well i worked on the 67 chevelle's engine a little and have been plucking away at the 69 Nova!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well my bench is a mess right now im working on a couple of projects, one is a customer car and the truck is my project.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2008, 01:51 PM~11215696
> *:0 looks good bro.
> *



X 2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 30 2008, 12:21 AM~11212431
> *Here's mine.
> 
> 
> ...


like the stance on this .looks good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 29 2008, 11:58 PM~11213029
> *Dupont Premier Chroma-Clear.
> its expensive as hell, but damn its nice.
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looks almost exactly like a dub city 1/64th scale car i got in my collection... i'm loving the truck




> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11162573
> *Here's mine.    Paint didn't turn out like I wanted so it's getting ready for the dunk tank.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL THIS IS WHAT I DID FOR MY WORK BENCH WENSDAY  GOT THIS IN CHULA VISTA FOR $80.00 AND THEY HAVE MORE OF THEM


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i also sanded down ans recleared the 70 chevelle Balwin Motion!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 NICE BRO!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wicked paint sceem on that chevelle


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS MY FAVORITE BALDWIN CAR AND COLOR. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i guess its about time i share whats going on on my work bench ~

I haven't been doing much do to the real car problems and life but Last night i got a chance to get to it until the rain came and then i put in a few hours tonight ! Heres whats on the bench ! 



















Thats about it for now ! I'm not feeling to good so i am heading off to get some sleep ! I'll be back at it tommrow ! Later fellas !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2008, 12:49 AM~11221728
> *Well  i  guess its  about  time    i  share  whats  going  on  on  my    work  bench ~
> 
> I  haven't  been  doing  much  do  to  the  real car  problems  and  life  but  Last  night  i got a chance  to  get to it  until the  rain  came    and  then i  put  in  a  few  hours  tonight  !  Heres  whats  on the  bench !
> ...


what kinda car problems u having?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 30 2008, 05:32 PM~11218825
> *:biggrin: WELL THIS IS WHAT I DID FOR MY WORK BENCH WENSDAY   GOT THIS IN CHULA VISTA FOR $80.00 AND THEY HAVE MORE OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...


jesus thats a huge frame up ontop your shelf!!! :0 what is that for?!?!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2008, 10:49 PM~11221728
> *Well  i  guess its  about  time    i  share  whats  going  on  on  my    work  bench ~
> 
> I  haven't  been  doing  much  do  to  the  real car  problems  and  life  but  Last  night  i got a chance  to  get to it  until the  rain  came    and  then i  put  in  a  few  hours  tonight  !  Heres  whats  on the  bench !
> ...


yo mini could you take close ups of the hearse your doing
im fixing one of my own and the rear panels are proving to be a bitch to work on
there is the fuckin roof line i have to deal with


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 23 2008, 06:10 PM~11162573
> *Here's mine.    Paint didn't turn out like I wanted so it's getting ready for the dunk tank.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
where did you get them rockwells?(axles) i love it!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 05:49 PM~11227353
> *:0  :0  :0
> where did you get them rockwells?(axles) i love it!!!!!
> *


Monster truck kit.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

oh thnx homie...did the leafs come from there too?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 07:21 PM~11228236
> *oh thnx homie...did the leafs come from there too?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks big homie !! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this is the kit homie


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

damn i need one of those to make an a replica of my truck!!! where can i find one?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thx for the idea Mini!

started hackin shit up today!










ill have more pics in my topic in a few minutes!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

l


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Everyone's doing some nice work!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Working on this Rat Rod
















And doing sone more work in this SS/A Dodge


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

havent done much lately. got motor in place where i want it. interiors mocked up..need to make back piece. and exhaust is done and mocked up. let me kno what you think so far.










































thanx for looking. all comments welcome!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is what i got goin!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 6 2008, 07:52 PM~11279386
> *this is what i got goin!!
> 
> 
> ...


 U are one besyyyyyyyyyyyy Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yeah yeah, I'm late but here's where I was at last night.
gto is up on its rolling stock

















got the nova cleared and foiled, hasn't been wet sanded yet, I think I managed to get a shot of the green flake in the clear. really its just flip flop paint over the orange instead of black

























found this one in the back of my closet, almost forgot about it, got it cleared up too

















phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

painted... i think it looks sick....what do yall think?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

diggin the hide aways


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11290100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a box of gloves I bought for a buck, if you need some.

Nice work on that paint.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got a few things ba ck on the table





























































:angel: :angel:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still working on these was going to paint the truck candy red but i think i got some bad product couldnt get it to spray right.oh well plan b. the other is one of my customers car's ((didnt charge enough to do this one lol..))
















uffin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Up DATES


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Werkin on my Daddy Lac...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still workin on this..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The idea is to post new pix....I haven't worked on a kit in 2 weeks, so I don't have any new pix....no sense in putting up an old pic...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:44 PM~11333994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a arms look cool.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks kb


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:58 PM~11334153
> *thnks kb
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

There you go...Arms and Frame are looking good...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

like the frame with the extra painting work 
adds some nice detail real good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres whats on my work bench.









cut out the doors. and got a custom interior started.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

oh yea..if anyone has any pics of how to do the a-arm jambs on this? i have something in mind..but wanted to be sure before i started.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK heres what i got the bench today ! 

























































These are out and working on the bench this week ! Igot to get some thing cleaned up and then focus at 1 at a time ! I seem to get lost when tring to do more then 1 at a time !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dont forget the School Need to go back to class


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice lincon


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Aug 13 2008, 05:56 PM~11336607
> *Dont forget the School Need to go back to class
> *


school starts in 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

was gona spray the 58 top with a tan color wen I went to spray the to
I open my co2 tanck and the hose rip and the control for my spray flu out 
so heare Im :tears: 
will re-play some up dates some time in the week


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new build on my bench....1/20 toyota truck, build into a ext cab


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

no updates from me today :biggrin: I was "workin" on the 1:1  
..OOh look....
It has motor!!!!








.. I just love SUPREMES!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


nice one homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2008, 11:07 PM~11339996
> *no updates from me today  :biggrin:  I was "workin" on the 1:1
> ..OOh look....
> It has motor!!!!
> ...


damn add her to the model pics...... :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 14 2008, 01:37 AM~11340420
> *damn add her to the model pics...... :0
> *


ive got 40+ more pics from the set tonight, lol. most are not suitible for posting on the net :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well dammit, that is what pm's are for.... i got some good ones from my lake trip last weekend.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 14 2008, 01:41 AM~11340439
> *well dammit, that is what pm's are for.... i got some good ones from my lake trip last weekend.....
> *


where do I host em? I cant use photobucket, llol... banned, haha


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

new username for photobucket? what about tinypic?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

still gotta trim down the length of the hoses yet


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

this was mine this past wed.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 01:07 AM~11339996
> *no updates from me today  :biggrin:  I was "workin" on the 1:1
> ..OOh look....
> It has motor!!!!
> ...


lol has headlights too  uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it is now WED, here so here's this week's up date ! 


Just about got all 3 of these ready to ship to there owners !










































That leaves 2 more customers then back to my own shit for a while ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2008, 10:07 PM~11339996
> *no updates from me today  :biggrin:  I was "workin" on the 1:1
> ..OOh look....
> It has motor!!!!
> ...





> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2008, 11:39 PM~11340428
> *ive got 40+ more pics from the set tonight, lol. most are not suitible for posting on the net  :biggrin:
> *


  put them in here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347601


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 WHAT 2 CUSTOMERS????? hno:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

quote=Minidreams Inc.,Aug 20 2008, 12:51 AM~11390357]
Well it is now WED, here so here's this week's up date ! 
Just about got all 3 of these ready to ship to there owners !










OH SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

heres whats on my bench. truck for the dynasty truck build off.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

1950 Chevy 3100 pickup OOB


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 03:39 AM~11340428
> *ive got 40+ more pics from the set tonight, lol. most are not suitible for posting on the net  :biggrin:
> *



Thats what this topic is for! :biggrin: HAHA nevermind just noticed that was already posted.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=347601&st=7140


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

no progres on my 58 the only ting got me a new air brush
tomorro will buy the top color to dpray it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN CHRIS you got alot of projects on that *B E N C H !*


Keep us posted ~


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks will do mini


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will try to wrap up the motor and chassis on the nomad tonight


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD RO


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Rat/Rod up dates


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 05:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


son of a bitch!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats fukkin sick :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I donk like the 60-65 pick up much BUT I LOVE THIS PROJECT RIGHT HERE ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11398279
> *son of a bitch!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  thats fukkin sick  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks homie its my project for the dynasty truck build


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 08:55 PM~11398298
> *I  donk  like  the  60-65  pick up  much    BUT  I  LOVE  THIS  PROJECT  RIGHT  HERE  !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

THAT IS SICK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 05:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CAST IT*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i wouldnt know where to begin to cast a body ive done small stuff but never tried bodies lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11398347
> *CAST IT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




yes please! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11397849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up with that 65wagon? looks bad ass!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

FROM THIS TO THIS :uh: 










TO THIS
:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blazer concept :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

totally scratchbuilt the grille assembly & corner marker fillers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

where did you get that motor from bri?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2008, 11:53 PM~11400009
> *where did you get that motor from bri?
> *


It's the one that comes in the KIT. He used the Lindberg 1/20 scale hilux kit.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11399986
> *totally scratchbuilt the grille assembly & corner marker fillers
> 
> 
> ...


grill looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 13 2008, 01:14 AM~11330808
> *still working on these was going to paint the truck candy red but i think i got some bad product couldnt get it to spray right.oh well plan b. the other is one of my customers car's ((didnt charge enough to do this one lol..))
> 
> 
> ...



still working on these had a few flaws in the truck and was not happy with it and because iused a custom mix.when i pearled it, it could not be color matched so i just stripped it and decided to shoot it again.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Rat/Rod is finish


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

67 Fairlane NEW project


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!! CAST THIS ONE A.S.A.P.!! I LIKE THIS BUILD BROTHER!!!!!! KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is what i been workin on lol :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and this :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 27 2008, 12:36 PM~11452001
> *DDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!! CAST THIS ONE A.S.A.P.!! I LIKE THIS BUILD BROTHER!!!!!! KEEP IT UP :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro but i dunno how to cast bodies so it will be a one of a kind sorry :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

man ship that shit to twinn or beto, they know how to do that shit!

looks good tho jake!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 20 2008, 11:53 PM~11400009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank ya much...an easy 20 minute grille job


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ELECTRIC FAN KIT FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM










*FIRST TIME FLOCKING ANYTHING!!*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Aug 27 2008, 06:30 PM~11455414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how in the hell do yall work in that mess....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11456345
> *how in the hell do yall work in that mess....
> *


I dunno about them but my desk is always a mess and I have all the room I need to build. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11398250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alittle modivational pic for you!  :biggrin: 
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/e...er/IMG_6629.jpg


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

I dunno about them but my desk is always a mess and I have all the room I need to build. 


x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11456594
> *alittle modivational pic for you!   :biggrin:
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll184/e...er/IMG_6629.jpg
> *


hell yea thats nice i almost made mine a panel but figured itd b too easy lol heres what i did tonight plus a few other lil things i didnt take a pic of lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my caprices..










everything is on hold though. too much work lately. new job. workin on the 1:1 etc.

also worked on my sketch for my tat... will go across my back









got my tank plumbed today


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 27 2008, 05:02 PM~11456345
> *how in the hell do yall work in that mess....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 










:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 27 2008, 08:02 PM~11456345
> *how in the hell do yall work in that mess....
> *


push all the extra crap in a box and start working on the new one :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> got my caprices..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn n i thought mine was a mess, but then again i like bein organized so i guess that helps


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> > got my caprices..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11457742
> *got my caprices..
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats alot of caprices and i like the flash u drew nice artwork


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

not much changed on my bench in the last week, i did get a frame together though and about done with body work on the cab


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*IT'S WORK BENCH WEDNESDAY TIME TO SHOW OFF WHATS ON THE BENCH AND UNDER THE KNIFE !* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 28 2008, 01:25 AM~11457742
> *
> got my tank plumbed today
> 
> ...



i think its great your puttin bags on your caddy bro......... makes it even better.  

most would expect switches, and you went the air route, and thats great!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just got this going for the truck build off...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My work bench update ! Well here in KC.MO its has rained for 2 day ! I have 3 customer cars done and 1 i am having trouble with getting items to line up and a 4th is now awaiting paint but can do that shit today cause of the rain and i got a doctor's appt. at 2 . So this moring i get up with n idea and started working it out ! 

New Bodystyle Caprice maybe the 96 on up dont know which year they went with the open rear wheel well ! But here's mock up so far ! 


















































Then i am using the impala ss parts on the Caprice to have a custom SS Caprice !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 10:52 AM~11506613
> *My  work  bench  update !  Well  here  in  KC.MO  its has  rained  for  2  day  !  I  have  3  customer  cars  done  and  1  i  am  having  trouble  with    getting  items  to  line  up  and  a  4th  is now  awaiting  paint  but  can  do  that  shit  today  cause  of the  rain  and  i  got  a  doctor's  appt.  at  2 . So  this  moring  i  get  up  with  n  idea  and  started  working  it out  !
> 
> New  Bodystyle  Caprice  maybe  the  96  on  up  dont  know  which  year  they  went  with  the  open  rear wheel  well !  But  here's  mock  up  so  far !
> ...


maybe it will inspire me to finish mine


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the build off truck on the bench right now heres what it looked like 5 mins ago


















right now it has a coat of paint drying on it


























got one more color to add to it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 3 2008, 12:17 PM~11506782
> *maybe it will inspire me to finish mine
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think its funny of you showing off like this ! I mean it was my idea and now you have to post up a pic coping me and making me feel less of a builder ! Thanks for showing off you punk ,bully , hater ! 

I guess i should just toss this in back in a box and move on! :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 12:25 PM~11506843
> *I  dont think its  funny  of  you  showing  off  like this  !  I  mean  it  was  my  idea  and  now  you  have  to  post  up  a  pic  coping me  and  making  me  feel  less  of  a  builder !  Thanks  for  showing off  you  punk ,bully , hater  !
> 
> I  guess i  should  just  toss  this  in  back  in a  box  and  move  on!  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 3 2008, 12:33 PM~11506910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What ? You see him hiding shit in the back ground ! I want to see whats in the oven or in the cabnet , Fuck showing off just a little bit of it like no one would see it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess ur copying me too.....










:uh: Showoff! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 3 2008, 01:08 PM~11507134
> *I guess ur copying me too.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Yup i am the steeler of plastic dreams world wide ! :biggrin: And why is that blue caddy still not finished and setting in the back ! What are tring to hide ? :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

lets see pics of that lincoln!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHat I got goin at the moment. Working on the notch for the rear. Bodydropped on stocks til I figure out what kinda rims to put on this 1/20 scale.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11506930
> *What  ? You see  him  hiding  shit  in  the  back  ground !  I  want  to  see  whats  in  the  oven  or in  the  cabnet  ,  Fuck  showing  off just  a  little  bit of  it  like  no  one  would  see  it  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo_zombie (Jun 27, 2008)

just finished my 50 f1 right now . time to move onto my 64 impala


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CURBSIDE 78 CADDY BEING FOILED AND WESTERN STAR TRACTOR WITH AUSTRILIAN ROAD TRAIN PARTS BUT WILL STAY LEFT HAND DRIVE.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 11:25 AM~11506843
> *I  dont think its  funny  of  you  showing  off  like this  !  I  mean  it  was  my  idea  and  now  you  have  to  post  up  a  pic  coping me  and  making  me  feel  less  of  a  builder !  Thanks  for  showing off  you  punk ,bully , hater  !
> 
> I  guess i  should  just  toss  this  in  back  in a  box  and  move  on!  :angry:
> *


mind your own fukin bizzness !!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

























































:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

been workin too much, havent had time for shit. got this mocked up though. still waiting to get my dash back from the caster ( I sent it to a member of another forum, and hes taking forever)


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

been trying to stay busy lately 

been cleaning my workspace

got it ready to build again , got 3 fans in garage , couche, small 7 inch dvd player 

sold all my good stuff, but kept enough to build 

and started on this caddy , 

shaved roof lines, gonna be all one color ., no vinyl top.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BEEN WORKING ON MY VAN FRAME AGAIN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well here's this weeks work bench update !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to start a build up topic for this one ! It was starting out to just be quick build but i seem to have taken it a little pass that point ! 










Going for the on air set up and trunk full of beat !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mini whenever ur ready, go head and send that caprice glass... i mean im not on a tme limit its just i wanna work on my caprice again..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11569406
> *mini whenever ur ready, go head and send that caprice glass... i mean im not on a tme limit its just i wanna work on my caprice again..
> *


Not going to happen ! I have other items i need to ship Little D that we strap me loose change for some time ! Sorry home fries i can't help you out this time !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 05:42 PM~11569533
> *Not  going  to  happen  !  I  have  other  items  i  need  to  ship  Little D  that we  strap  me  loose  change  for  some time  !  Sorry  home fries  i  can't  help you  out this  time !
> *


its all good mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 10 2008, 05:10 PM~11569296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Its WEDNESDAY ! Where are them work bench pics at ! *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

heres my next wip thats currently on the table . needs some more clear though


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

frame is lookin good mr 1/16th


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11513885
> *:biggrin: BEEN WORKING ON MY VAN FRAME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit bro..... gonna make that homies hopper into a full detail :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 12:10 PM~11569296
> *Well here's  this  weeks  work  bench  update  !
> 
> 
> ...


hey mini can u showoff what u did on the frame? :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11573047
> *hey mini can u showoff what u did on the frame?  :biggrin:
> *


I smell a SHARK, attack comming.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11573329
> *I smell a SHARK, attack comming.
> *




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 10:20 PM~11573023
> *holy shit bro..... gonna make that homies hopper into a full detail  :0  :0
> *


THATS A BIG 10-4!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

On my bench... a little too late ! :biggrin: 

Painted base coat on my six one last night ... and fixed some stuff on an old fukker (48 ford phaeton ) that i wanna finish after all those years !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11574785
> *On my bench... a little too late !  :biggrin:
> 
> Painted base coat on my six one last night ... and fixed some stuff on an old fukker  (48 ford phaeton )  that i wanna finish after all those years !
> ...


I'll say it again Zed...I love your build style....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

day late and a dollar short, 49 merc, metalspeks red, gonna be using the cruiser skirts as well

























phil


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11574802
> *I'll say it again Zed...I love your build style....
> *


I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Zed! @ Sep 11 2008, 06:49 AM) 
On my bench... a little too late ! 

Painted base coat on my six one last night ... and fixed some stuff on an old fukker (48 ford phaeton ) that i wanna finish after all those years ! 





I'll say it again Zed...I love your build style


xxx3


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you homies ! :biggrin: it'a always good to read that kinda words !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:49 AM~11574785
> *On my bench... a little too late !  :biggrin:
> 
> Painted base coat on my six one last night ... and fixed some stuff on an old fukker  (48 ford phaeton )  that i wanna finish after all those years !
> ...




that impala paint color is awesome!!! and the ford,.......crazy man. i love it. carson top really puts that Classic touch on it. Great job ZED


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 11 2008, 08:44 AM~11575439
> *I agree! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 10:52 AM~11506613
> *My  work  bench  update !  Well  here  in  KC.MO  its has  rained  for  2  day  !  I  have  3  customer  cars  done  and  1  i  am  having  trouble  with    getting  items  to  line  up  and  a  4th  is now  awaiting  paint  but  can  do  that  shit  today  cause  of the  rain  and  i  got  a  doctor's  appt.  at  2 . So  this  moring  i  get  up  with  n  idea  and  started  working  it out  !
> 
> New  Bodystyle  Caprice  maybe  the  96  on  up  dont  know  which  year  they  went  with  the  open  rear wheel  well !  But  here's  mock  up  so  far !
> ...


hey mini..wht are those wheels on the car in the back ground?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

it was 1993 when they went to a open wheel well





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2008, 11:52 AM~11506613
> *My  work  bench  update !  Well  here  in  KC.MO  its has  rained  for  2  day  !  I  have  3  customer  cars  done  and  1  i  am  having  trouble  with    getting  items  to  line  up  and  a  4th  is now  awaiting  paint  but  can  do  that  shit  today  cause  of the  rain  and  i  got  a  doctor's  appt.  at  2 . So  this  moring  i  get  up  with  n  idea  and  started  working  it out  !
> 
> New  Bodystyle  Caprice  maybe  the  96  on  up  dont  know  which  year  they  went  with  the  open  rear wheel  well !  But  here's  mock  up  so  far !
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 14 2008, 02:40 AM~11597794
> *it was 1993 when they went to a open wheel well
> *


 :yes: 93-96


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

"PUSSYWAGON"



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

impi #1








impi #2
















impi #3


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres whats on the bench 
58 caddy


























pete 359


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: STARTED THE FRONT OF THE X-FRAME LASTNIGHT AND TODAY I WILL TRY AND FINISH THE CONVERTION FOR THE FRONT END


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you have boot ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope... y u got one for grabs?


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

update on the fuel injected hemi powered ice cream truck 

got the motor done till i can find a dizzy to drill out









got the frame finished up. had to get a pair of parts box rear trailing arms since the kit ones are now to short cuz of the frame extension









added some alright pinstriping to the ice chests









also did some to the cab









only thing is, im not sure how im gonna paint the ice cream buckets


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My weekly bench up date !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres whats on my bench


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11630875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 17 2008, 03:16 PM~11629512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty sick homie :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11631806
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


and im putting the 5.7l hemi out of a 300c in it lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy: even better :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 07:00 PM~11629960
> *My  weekly   bench  up  date  !
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mini the Black/Green Monte looks really really good , Nice clean Paint !
Is it a Customer Build ??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the frame for my truck got my full attention today...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11631867
> *looks pretty sick homie  :0
> *


thnks homie, im tryna decide on what interior but im turnin away from tan, even though thats what bst oges with it, ive done 2 tan interiors right before this car was started..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 18 2008, 01:25 AM~11632675
> *Hey Mini the Black/Green Monte looks really really good , Nice clean Paint !
> Is it a Customer Build ??
> *


Yes ! It being built for a customer ! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lastnite....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 10:24 AM~11634083
> *:0
> *



X2 i like that


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Work !

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

still where I was last week with the merc, also tried some graphics on a test body


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

have to excuse the mess but this is what i have been working on. day late as usual...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that joker decal is tight


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 08:01 PM~11638794
> *that joker decal is tight
> *


thanks its not a decal though its a skin tatoo


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

IBLDMYOWN- can you get any more of those seats?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thats the only set i have and i think i got them at a show


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Alrighty thanks


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 18 2008, 07:27 PM~11638518
> *have to excuse the mess but this is what i have been working on. day late as usual...lol
> 
> 
> ...


where u get that joker tattoo?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 19 2008, 11:58 AM~11644069
> *where u get that joker tattoo?
> *


quarter machine at a local resturant


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 19 2008, 12:04 PM~11644112
> *quarter machine at a local resturant
> *


cool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like i gotta go look at the quarter machines at k-mart n stuff now lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 18 2008, 07:14 AM~11633695
> *lastnite....
> 
> 
> ...


this wednesday...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

looking great bro...nice paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 24 2008, 06:09 AM~11683927
> *looking great bro...nice paint... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx east!! somemore on the paint a lil later


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking like a really nice Paintjob on your 62 !

I like it !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2008, 09:03 AM~11683895
> *this wednesday...
> 
> 
> ...



killin it once again................... nice paint bro  



i gotta step up my game man


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2008, 06:18 AM~11683965
> *killin it once again................... nice paint bro
> i gotta step up my game man
> *



thanx jeff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2008, 09:21 AM~11683977
> *thanx jeff.
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GOT MORE OF THE X-FRAME DONE FOR TODAY


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TRUCK SHOP.
PAINTED FENDERS 4 THE WESTERN STAR. STILL GOT THE AIR CLEANERS AND BULLBAR TO PUT ON.
















NEW PIPES AND FRONT AXLE 4 THIS. DECIDED TO FIX IT AFTER IT WAS BROKE IN ACCIDENT.








LTL FROM SHUT UP AND BUILD BIULD-OFF. SCRATCHBUILT HEADACHE RACK AND WET TANK.








COUPLE OF BODIES WAITIN 2 B FOILED.








STILL WORKIN ON 63 IMPALA BUILD.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that 63 is turnin out badass. 

cool to see you fixin that one semi. i remember the accident


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: 










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
















..deck lid is still just too long....

















thats where im at so far


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

where the magic happens
















not much magic happenin , still messin with this damn glasshouse!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11689456
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine cut and back together ! The camera is dead ! I got it on the charger , so i'll get picks in a minute , but i dont like it the way it is right now ! I'll post pics in an hour when the camera is charged !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11688820
> *TRUCK SHOP.
> PAINTED FENDERS 4 THE WESTERN STAR. STILL GOT THE AIR CLEANERS AND BULLBAR TO PUT ON.
> 
> ...


Hey bro i really like them rigs ! The frist 1 is pretty cool lookin , You ever replace t he caddy after the rear end got hammered?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 09:40 PM~11690499
> *Hey  bro  i  really  like  them  rigs !  The  frist  1  is  pretty  cool  lookin  , You  ever replace t he  caddy  after  the  rear  end  got  hammered?
> *


THANKS.  INSURANCED TOTALED IT OUT. ME AND MY GIRL BLEW THE MONEY AND I'VE HAD A COMPANY VAN IN MY POSSESION SINCE FEB. '07, SO I DON'T NEED 2 BUY ANOTHER.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 07:38 PM~11690480
> *I  got  mine  cut  and  back  together  !  The camera  is  dead  !  I got  it  on the  charger  , so  i'll  get  picks  in a  minute  ,  but  i  dont  like  it  the  way  it  is  right  now  !  I'll  post  pics  in  an hour  when the  camera  is  charged !
> *


sounds good! how did you cut it?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive been slangin plasitc


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 24 2008, 09:27 PM~11690956
> *sounds good! how did you cut it?
> *


I took a 1/4 inch out of the center of a 4dr ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok this is just about an hour of quick trimming , cutting and relining shit up ! 



















































I used a 4 dr that i got from twinn that i trimmed to much off the insides that made the resin to thin when i was making the big body wagon and instead of it going to waste and since BIG J said my other 2dr was not close enough to the pic that was posted i thought what the hell ! LOL ! Look like this random topic done caused 2 of us to start cuttin shit up ! 

Again Its very rough at this point but it will come together in the end !

YOU READY MIKIE !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

did some work on inside bed. and adding more subs! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh and i dont like the rear wheel set up so i think i'll cut that out and move it back a little ! And the guts and chassie have been cut to fit and are in use in the pics !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

also gotta touch up some paint on bed..glued tonneau closed..but decided to add some more detail.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope the guy in that red truck had insurance !


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

mr1/16th you doing any more work on the van
your impala is coming along good


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

couple bubbles im workin on :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice color flip Pancho !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11691717
> *Nice  color flip  Pancho !
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11691717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 09:07 PM~11691376
> *Ok  this  is  just  about  an  hour  of  quick  trimming , cutting  and relining  shit  up !
> 
> 
> ...


..yep.

I setup a "quick chart to try to line it up... im a bit off still. but its getting closer.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 24 2008, 09:14 PM~11691454
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sick color chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. i do to mini


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint, sage green, on a 63 fairlane


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats up this week everyone ? Anything new , progress getting done on current projects ?

I got my Camera on the charger about to show mademan a neat little trick done to our chopper uppers !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

just layed some paint on the hearse, gettin ready to repaint the motor, and do a lil work on the interior.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got both the motors for JOKER808 in paint today ! Letting them dry then i'll build them tonight and finish up his black 80 ! Then tommrow plan on the intertior to his green and black LS and then the set up ! While his motors here dring i worked on the resin caddy shorty coupe and added a neat little something to it !


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

exhaust pipes drilled putty and sanded.
chassis lowered and solid.
painting disc brakes now


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Working on another Charger. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

workin on my 57 stepside....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still working on my 67 imp.been working on the engine and tring to get some of the plumbing done today. 














































i originaly had it painted this color but had some paint issues :uh: so i reshot it this morning pagon gold. i think it looks better i will post up more pics soon.trying to finish it by sat morn,so i can take it to local show


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

working on replica

















































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn u got them kits in fast.... hows the others?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2008, 08:24 PM~11754722
> *damn u got them kits in fast.... hows the others?
> *


yea..i was shocked! they were sittin outside when i got home from school. so i just did some quick mok up. rlly want to finish these others..cuz i want that one to be prestine! and im not sure..i havent opened them..just in case i want to trade them..im not a big ford or dodge fan..i may just remove motor from ford and trade it with another i got here...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 1 2008, 09:17 PM~11754631
> *still working on my 67 imp.been working on the engine and tring to get some of the plumbing done today.
> 
> 
> ...


As always BIG JIM very nice detail !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 09:42 PM~11754968
> *As always  BIG  JIM    very  nice  detail  !
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres what i got working on the side as i wait for some paint to dry ! 


















Needs a block sanding and some small pits filled still then off to add the moldings back on ! 

And here's my little addition to the chop up caddy me and mademan are cutting up ! 


























FWD CADDY ! 

Here's just another side shot ! 










My lenght is just a little shorter then the four dour body but looks alot shorter when holding it ! I also cut out the rear window but didnt get a pic of that yet ! 

Just something differnt !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

made several youtbue vids today heres one.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2008, 09:53 PM~11755076
> * made several youtbue vids today heres one.
> 
> 
> *


Pretty good little vid's LUX !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 09:49 PM~11755031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey your motor is sideways!! lol
looks a lot shorter then the 4 door, get a pic of em side by side?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You can't tell but i also cut the rear wells out and moved them back an 1/8 of an inch to give it a little longer drive line but then decided to go FWD with this 1 !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 08:14 PM~11755334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL,showin' OFF again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got paint on the hearse


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11755408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That drop would look better if it were white with red interior ! :biggrin: 


















































J/K nice to see your making what was once a pile of parts into a nice looking build Little D . Keep up the good work and handle the homework ! Member what i told your pops in June !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks chris


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 10:28 PM~11755512
> *got paint on the hearse
> 
> 
> ...


Spike it dont look like that black covered to well ! Are the flames drawn on or decal ? I say give it 2 more coats of the black and hold it upside down to make it cover even all over ! I like the flame job by the way !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks mini. flames are all hand drawn. was a pain doin the left side after i did the right so i didnt smear it at all. the black covered all the way, it fogged over in some spots, but will shine up after clear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11755518
> *That  drop  would look  better  if  it  were  white  with  red  interior ! :biggrin:
> J/K  nice  to  see  your  making    what  was  once  a  pile  of  parts  into  a  nice  looking  build  Little  D  .  Keep  up  the  good  work  and  handle  the  homework  !  Member  what  i  told  your  pops  in  June !
> *


YEAH homie i remember im keepin up...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11755580
> *thanks mini. flames are all hand drawn. was a pain doin the left side after i did the right so i didnt smear it at all. the black covered all the way, it fogged over in some spots, but will shine up after clear
> *



It looked faded in the pics sorry ! Yea sometimes the base color flashes and it gives it a fogged look ! Most clear up with clear ! Remember before you clear set you rattle can in hot water for 5 min. or so to warm it up ! It will spary and lay down better for you !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also tryna revive donnies 61....









so far ive gotten most the paint off...and cut the trunk but im nt hingin it till i get the paint off...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i gotta get some more primer, and some of that green masking tape everyone says to use.. and some pinstriping tape...all for that car hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 10:38 PM~11755613
> *It  looked  faded  in  the  pics  sorry  !  Yea  sometimes  the  base  color  flashes  and  it  gives  it a  fogged  look  !  Most  clear  up  with  clear  !  Remember  before  you  clear  set  you  rattle  can  in  hot  water  for  5  min.  or  so  to  warm  it  up !  It  will  spary  and  lay down  better  for  you !
> *


ill have to try that. should be clearin tomorrow, then after it dries all day ill paint the top


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i pulled out my magnum with 300c clip, 

cleaned up shop

and got 300c uptown ready to paint 

camera not uploading ill try to get pics


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:00 PM~11755899
> *i pulled out my magnum with 300c clip,
> 
> cleaned up shop
> ...


 :twak: this works


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

messed up on body a little :/


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

i just started this dually. i talked to Mr. Biggs on saterday at a show. have me some advise about building a 67 chevy c10, so ill be startig that soon :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 09:49 PM~11755031
> *Ok  heres  what  i got  working  on the  side  as  i wait  for  some  paint  to  dry  !
> 
> 
> ...


looking good i like that front wheel drive idea


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2008, 10:53 PM~11755076
> * made several youtbue vids today heres one.
> 
> 
> *




this is gonna make me wanna build a hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naw got a caddy in the works.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 10:16 PM~11755365
> *You  can't  tell  but  i  also  cut the  rear  wells  out  and  moved  them  back  an  1/8  of  an  inch to  give  it  a  little  longer  drive  line  but  then  decided  to  go  FWD  with this 1 !
> *


say it aint so!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

70 imp im doin........


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx josh


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHats on my bench right now ! Both just got finished up !


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)

looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2008, 05:49 PM~11811512
> *WHats  on  my  bench  right  now !  Both  just  got  finished  up !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work mini.. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, my bench is a mess, let me charge up the camera, and i'll get pics, still sorting out what i want to keep, and what to sale....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my work area


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 10:34 AM~11811904
> *my work area
> 
> 
> ...


lol that same pop up dinner tray is what i work from most of the time!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2008, 09:49 AM~11811512
> *WHats  on  my  bench  right  now !  Both  just  got  finished  up !
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are nice bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11811953
> *lol that same pop up dinner tray is what i work from most of the time!!
> *


haha. they might be small but work good. i got the tv on one and the shop barely fits on that one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 11:08 AM~11812290
> *haha. they might be small but work good. i got the tv on one and the shop barely fits on that one
> *


fuck it u gotta work with what u got?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11812394
> *fuck it u gotta work with what u got?
> *


always lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOOD THING TO GET TO WORK ON ON YOUR WORK BENCH IS A PUZZLE BOARD


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, my camera is still packed up, gotta find the box....lol....as soon as i find it, i should have some stuff for sale


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS IS MY NEW 1/16TH SCALE Z28 CAMERO I GOT TODAY FROM EBAY :biggrin: CAN WE SAY "STREET MACHINE" :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Losin the rear door and extending the front door









Drillin the wheels out


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the root beer brown laid down on the fenders

















and laid white lightning on the inner fender wells


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 09:34 AM~11811904
> *my work area
> 
> 
> ...


I notice a TV antenna. Did you apply for the DTV converter box coupon? 
We did :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

oh ya we got 2, but i hardly use that tv now lol


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nothing on the bench right now.  getting ready to go down to the dungeon.and see what i got for wheels for a fellow homie and see what i can get elbow deep into :biggrin: then i have to finish stripping my truck for the contest and a couple of other cars. had some paint probs. will post some stuff up next week :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cool,
reading your post at first, I thought you were going down to play D&D.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

mines tooo much of a mess !!! i got like 3/4 projects on the go right now gettin work done on my SS-calade tho right now


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 8 2008, 07:07 PM~11815725
> *cool,
> reading your post at first, I thought you were going down to play D&D.
> *


not this homie :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 10:40 AM~11811953
> *lol that same pop up dinner tray is what i work from most of the time!!
> *



:cheesy: Hey I got one too, Im gettin my "BMF" on rite now :biggrin: I shipped off two cars today, this one will be shipping in a few days


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11815955
> *:cheesy: Hey I got one too, Im gettin my "BMF" on rite now  :biggrin: I shipped off two cars today, this one will be shipping in a few days
> *


 :biggrin: OOPS ....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 11:40 AM~11811953
> *lol that same pop up dinner tray is what i work from most of the time!!
> *


i got a big desk but use the tray instead :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man these tables are popular lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i should get me one lol i use the kitchen table i gotta keep all my tools and shit is in a big tool box so my kids cant get hurt lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

close ups?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how close?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i just wanna see that motherfucker shinin with the black surrounding it....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

all i got..its 7 minutes to midnite..

















































that pillar is gone now & so is the upper door line.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

old pics


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:20 PM~11817647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OoOoOohh.... :cheesy: AaAaaahh. this guy keeps pullin rabbits out of his hat. :biggrin: :thumbsup: Saw that blue & grey caprice ya did :thumbsup: again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup workin on the bottom parts of the bumper-makin billet inserts for it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now i have to paint them black and foil them..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i like that CNDYBLU66SS..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

trailer feinately looks good with the ford, but it needs rims and matching paint./...lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

no rims but paint yes and it will tommarow


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 9 2008, 12:49 AM~11818656
> *no rims but paint yes and it will tommarow
> *


AWESOME, WHY NO RIMS?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill pait them to match but custom wheel are not relistic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks chris  urs lookin good too


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the white laid down :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11818699
> *ill pait them to match but custom wheel are not relistic
> *


I have a set of 16's that match them truck wheels Chris for the trailer , And the paint on the truck looks nice ! I would just do the trailer all Silver !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats hard^^^^^^ nice work bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

much appreciation


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11817437
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my style right here!!!!!!! that bitch is bad!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mini.. thats the coler 4 the trailer


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 9 2008, 07:28 AM~11820224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when this is done, hit me up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

do these skirts look right? (keep in mind EVERYTHING is just mocked up and the skirts i just started)still got alot more to get it right


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 10:50 AM~11868356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look fine to me....................... its gonna lolok bad ass bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx jeff


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 07:50 AM~11868356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie your crankin em out huh LOL Keep it up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 09:50 AM~11868356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trucks lookin good PINK but do my a favore? TRASH THAT NONTOXIC TESTORS GLUE ! 

Get you some pro weld , Annie's glue , and some super glue with a kicker !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few of whats been on my bench for seems like forever...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 15 2008, 08:14 AM~11868476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx.yea i know i need to get the proweld shit and zap w/ a kicker. my local shops dont got that shit  i got annies, is plastruct plastic weld any good?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 9 2008, 06:28 AM~11820224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real thight i like them rusty trunk !!!

great realistic build


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres whats on my bench right now

my mini dio































































my 08 gt500


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11869707
> *thanx homie!!
> thanx.yea i know i need to get the proweld shit and zap w/ a kicker. my local shops dont got that shit  i got annies, is plastruct plastic weld any good?
> *


UMMM! Personal thoughts " I DONT LIKE IT " but it will work ! Sometimes gets the plastic to soft ! So becareful if y ou choose that brand !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thats a cool dio  what scale is that?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2008, 03:25 PM~11872130
> *thats a cool dio   what scale is that?
> *


its the HO scale in the model trains
look at eastside1989's topic thats the scale of this dio


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:50 AM~11868356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES A PIC OF WHAT SOME OF THOSE TRUCKS WITH FENDERS SKIRTS. THEY RUN A LIL BIT LONGER INSTEAD OF TALLER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11872214
> *its the HO scale in the model trains
> look at eastside1989's topic thats the scale of this dio
> *


Oh ok, that's cool  are you going to add more to it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11872735
> *Oh ok, that's cool   are you going to add more to it?
> *


yup its going to be worked on when the weather sucks
like the past few days were way to windy so i started the dio
its also unless finished going to be my winter build up


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 04:16 PM~11872763
> *yup its going to be worked on when the weather sucks
> like the past few days were way to windy so i started the dio
> its also unless finished going to be my winter build up
> *


Sweet  I want to start one too. Just a 1/24th scale :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WORKING ON A FORIGN TRACTOR/TRAILER.








FORD C-CAB.
















ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE WESTERN STAR.
















STARTED THIS FOR LOCAL SHOW AFTER TURKEY DAY. THEME: CADILLACS AND PICK-UPS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my chassis and driveline all glued in... just need foil now...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good homies!! here is what i started on!!

66 Ford Fairlane Cobra!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

would have been sweet displayed next to your pro-touring 62 bel air


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for that bro!! but that would mean i would have to sell this car when its done to phantom351!! lol!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i dont have any pics right now but some of you might remember the gold 63 i started on b4 i took this last little hiatus. well its back on the bench getting some frame work done. ill post pics in my topic as soon as i remember to charge my camera batts....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOT A COUPLE THINGS LEFT TO DO BEFORE I CAN WRAP UP THIS QUICK BUILD .INTERIOR IS DONE FOR THE MOST PART.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

A few projects I got going  










This one will be stripped!!! and get a nice BLUE paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

West put me n line for tha 69 bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well heres my update on whats going down on my bench ! 

This is where i was last week !










I really wasn't happy with the new molding so i was going to take them off and just leave the molding around the windows but while i was debting to do it i relized i wasn't happy with the roof ! I sanded it to thin , the windsheild post were weak so i just hacked that roof off up front and added on a plastic Impala SS roof instead ! 











I cut it in front of the windsheild cawl over the fenders to the body line and followed the body line all the way back to the middle of the rear doors and then mounted it on ! MADE A PERFECT FIT ! The window lines are smooth the roof is strong and the windows fit like a factory item ! I am very glad i redid this roof !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

started this a couple days ago. blue grey pearl with black top-interior. just a quick build I wanted to do. 



only issue is I guess the primer I used is too old and 2 areas that were raped the paint came off with clear and all so I have to do some touch ups.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

bean working on this





















:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## metalmark (Oct 16, 2008)

my first build in quite some time... around 10 years...


































































i'm planning on doing corner tilt hood on the caddy, same with the trunk lid, but have them kitty corner style... the two trucks are my newest projects for some dancers, i just ordered some pegasus t-sliders, i'm looking for other stuff too but i'm pretty out of the loop, i'd appreciate any advice...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 02:12 PM~11871392
> *UMMM!  Personal  thoughts  " I  DONT  LIKE  IT  "  but  it  will  work  !  Sometimes  gets  the  plastic  to  soft !  So  becareful  if y ou  choose  that  brand !
> *


thanx just asking cuz thats what i got from ricks website.



> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 15 2008, 03:13 PM~11872028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot 408 i knew u would come trough


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 15 2008, 08:45 PM~11875218
> *West put me n line for tha 69 bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 15 2008, 11:46 AM~11869551
> *just a few of whats been on my bench for seems like forever...
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE BADD ASS TRUCK!!! I THINK I AM GOING TO BUILD ONE LIKE IT BRO!! GREAT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 15 2008, 07:39 PM~11875123
> *A few projects I got going
> 
> 
> ...


finally my homie west is back building (one of the cleanest builders on here in my opinion.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

On the bench.............




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11881005
> *finally my homie west is back building (one of the cleanest builders on here in my opinion.
> *


Thanks homie, I really appreciate that  glad to be back at the bench


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11716722
> *I started building the Halloween project this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...












Dig all that AMT/ERTL flash on these seats


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn forgot it was wendsday i got a body soaking in brak fluid


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11944613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 LIke mine!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i havent seen one of those with a v8 in some time..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a "PIECE of CHEVETTE". Back in the day. It was my SURF mobile. Fuker was so good on GAS. Topped it off like once a month at like $15-20. :cheesy:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 22 2008, 07:42 PM~11945059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just like mine old one it had a BUILT UP 430hp 70 1/2 lt-1 :biggrin: ...that I SOLD to some jackoff shitty driver  










2 weeks after I sold it....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres what Ive been working on for the last half hour, just got off work , did 6:30am- 7pm day, no break, no lunch. so building makes me feel way better.


I wasnt gonna show it yet, but decided too. Its a fairly rare Jo-han 64 cadillac DeVille, I started by opening the trunk.... then decided to try the doors... and this is where im at right now. I also really like DUb Mogul wheels... and traffic stars are about the closest there are in scale to them, so I went with 20`s.

This one is gona take me a while, but its something Ive wanted to do for a while now. Ill post more pics in my thread.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine. This is still rough but it's the start of my newest Eggster. :biggrin:


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by washedupcoupe_@Oct 22 2008, 10:43 PM~11945925
> *ttt
> *


it was at the top, i just read it right before you posted.... :uh:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

This is a quick build I am working on, hope to get it finished up by the weekend.

The mock up









Primer









I am detailing the interior tonight, this is what it looked like before I started.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:32 PM~11946672
> *nice!!*


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 22 2008, 08:32 PM~11946672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

heres watz on my bench!!!! :biggrin: 























































And this one still!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 22 2008, 11:04 PM~11947843
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11947861
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sup Wey! ya no hablas????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11947882
> *Sup Wey! ya no hablas????
> *


 :uh: MANOSO STATUS..VEGAS FUCKED ME UP :angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:10 PM~11947897
> *:uh: MANOSO STATUS..VEGAS FUCKED ME UP :angry:
> *



I feel u foo!!!! call me up tommorrow bro!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 22 2008, 11:12 PM~11947907
> *I feel u foo!!!! call me up tommorrow bro!!!!
> *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> This is a quick build I am working on, hope to get it finished up by the weekend.
> 
> The mock up
> 
> ...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11945116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool to see you already back on the bench !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I was tired as hell yesturday ! Laid to take a nap when the wife got home and crashed out till 9:00am this morning ! Totally forgot to post a bench up date ! 

here's my day late update ~!









still got this 1 working ! and my FWD CADDY also ! Thats about it !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Today.......... :biggrin: 








................. uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 22 2008, 10:45 PM~11947623
> *heres watz on my bench!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so you use elmers glue huh? :0 
i think i know where that 2dr came from :0 :0 

lookin good bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok this one was worked on last night around 10:30
but the camera was dead and i figured what the hell
here is my 68 GT 500
outside

















inside


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 23 2008, 05:26 PM~11954679
> *ok this one was worked on last night around 10:30
> but the camera was dead and i figured what the hell
> here is my 68 GT 500
> ...


Kevin did you change your clear ? This mustang looks more even and smoother then the red and white hearse or the light blue 64 ! 

This stang is not lookin too bad at this point !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE 65 HOMIE KEEP US UPDATED :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 12:35 PM~11971091
> *Kevin  did  you  change  your  clear ?  This  mustang  looks  more  even  and  smoother  then the  red  and  white  hearse  or  the  light  blue  64  !
> 
> This  stang  is  not  lookin  too  bad  at  this  point !
> *


yup i tried out the high gloss clear by testors
glad you noticed bro
now one question can the high gloss clear work with krylon and HOK?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Oct 25 2008, 08:00 PM~11973133
> *NICE 65 HOMIE KEEP US UPDATED :biggrin:
> *


its a 68 gt500 
and i will keep you guys updated


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 26 2008, 11:48 AM~11976248
> *
> now one question can the high gloss clear work with krylon and HOK?
> *


:yes: its enamel , it can go over almost anything, takes forever to dry though......


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im at a cross roads point in this build
and i need some help on what to do with the interior

the main gole for this build is to be a tribute to the movie Bullit but with a little flavor in it

so here are my choices
tub the interior and put a NOS tank in it
or
tube the interior,put a NOS tank in it,as well as a speaker box

any help is wanted and will not fall on def ears


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 27 2008, 03:07 PM~11985778
> *ok im at a cross roads point in this build
> and i need some help on what to do with the interior
> 
> ...


put a Nitrous BOTTLE in it, tanks are for wars, bottles hold NITROUS. NOS is a brand.

TUB it, or fill it with tire TUBES your choice.
If your GOAL is to be a tribute to the movie bullet, youve already made the impact with the paint.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I'm about an hour early but oh well, just sprayed this tonight. not the best pics but once cleared I'll get some day shots.
metalspeks silver and blue with a pearl purple top coat.


























phil


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this is my 67 chevella ss its going to have a bad ass sound systam 24's 7tvs and one big ass motor!( im doing this one 4 dade so he can crown me :biggrin:}


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That sound like it going to be badass bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

69 nova 
































my bench for now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 29 2008, 09:35 AM~12005099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u wanna sell me the windows from any of those extended cab chevys?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

whats that blue car in the left?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its a 81 citation and no on the windoes


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12004433
> *That sound like it going to be badass bro
> *


you right evil


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 05:11 PM~12008023
> *you right evil
> *



here you go ,im gettin that ass homie ,i got a merk that im gonna spank you wif,and aint you jumpin the gun homie ,we pose to do this jan 1st


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

new
url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

this is whats on my bench 



















and after clear 


















may i remind yall these pics are taken frum my cell


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 29 2008, 03:45 PM~12008336
> *here you go ,im gettin that ass homie ,i got a merk that im gonna spank you wif,and aint you jumpin the gun homie ,we pose to do this jan 1st
> *


we will i just wont b doing a 67 i will be doing a new gto :biggrin: i like that old ass car u doing bay the way and dade come on over 2 ldc sometime 2 c the 67 w.i.p (crown me)


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 06:09 PM~12008549
> *we will i just wont b doing a 67 i will be doing a new gto :biggrin:  i like that old ass car u doing bay the way and dade come on over 2 ldc sometime 2 c the 67 w.i.p (crown me)
> *



and wheres this ????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

no need 4 ? just keep an eye on it 4 new pic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i had to repaint it... its all good now...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 29 2008, 06:22 PM~12008654
> *i had to repaint it... its all good now...
> *



that looks sweet


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 30 2008, 12:22 AM~12008654
> *i had to repaint it... its all good now...
> *


X-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:

now i just need some rims for my delivery truck..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like that 64. now get the rims off the 94ss and put tham on the 64.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no!!!!!!!! the rims on the 94 are stayin there... the 64s already got a set with its name on it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 06:38 PM~12008792
> *i like that 64. now get the rims off the 94ss and put tham on the 64.
> *



u better get back to wurk ,remember ???????


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

took out the rear doors and extended the front doors


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

still got the S-Dime on the table.









And "Root Beer FLoat" Cadillac










more pictures in my thread in a few


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

The bench tonight!










Foiled the 50 and ready for clear, but I'll have to stop there for a while... I lost the radiator wall :banghead: Hopefullly I can find it or a replacement soon :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12009829
> *The bench tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


i see that 2 door lookin good over there :biggrin: got mine on the bench too!!!

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=203


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Should have posted this a couple Wednesdays ago but heres a 66 I got from Marinate.


















:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I spent some time cleaning the work bench and thought I'd show you my area....

So most people that have a 2 story place, also have a closet under the stairs, that's angled weird and just wasted space...here's what I did to my "Coat Closet" about a year ago and just cleaned it all out.....









































and the abandon 70
















I'll get back on it someday....

Hoping to get some time in this weekend also....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, nice little are, MKD


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 08:54 PM~12011327
> *So I spent some time cleaning the work bench and thought I'd show you my area....
> 
> So most people that have a 2 story place, also have a closet under the stairs, that's angled weird and just wasted space...here's what I did to my "Coat Closet" about a year ago and just cleaned it all out.....
> ...


MKD is coming out of the closet!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice MKD..... I want that 70 :biggrin: damn!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:01 PM~12011411
> *MKD is coming out of the closet!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


I knew someone would be dumb enough to say that....figures it had to be you.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You could of come up with something better than that though. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12011429
> *I knew someone would be dumb enough to say that....figures it had to be you..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> You could of come up with something better than that though.  :biggrin:
> *


Man ur anal!!......But I understand. It's okay. I'll leave u alone now.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12011478
> *Man ur anal!!......But I understand. It's okay. I'll leave u alone now.
> *


I don't mind.....keep the closet and anal jokes to yourself...jk...did you get anything done tonight??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Oct 29 2008, 08:58 PM~12011391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to finish it....it's been sitting for over a year....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 10:08 PM~12011512
> *It works, and I can close the door and leave the mess and my daughter can't get into it.
> I want to finish it....it's been sitting for over a year....
> *


its screaming for HOT PINK!!
just like the "panty raid " 67 I did. that would look sick!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:06 PM~12011498
> *I don't mind.....keep the closet and anal jokes to yourself...jk...did you get anything done tonight??
> *


U know im just clownin' my little snow bunny. And ofcourse i got something done. I got u all rowled up. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:11 PM~12011543
> *U know im just clownin' my little snow bunny. And ofcourse i got something done. I got u all rowled up. :biggrin:
> *


No you didn't, don't give your self that much credit. :biggrin: :biggrin: Well I'm off to bed...been up since 4:30am...I'm tired.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:12 PM~12011559
> *No you didn't, don't give your self that much credit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Well I'm off to bed...been up since 4:30am...I'm tired.....
> *


Don't lie. The wife says it's time to stop playing with ur online friends. Bye Mike. :wave:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 29 2008, 08:23 PM~12010306
> *i see that 2 door lookin good over there :biggrin:  got mine on the bench too!!!
> 
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=203
> *


Thanks homie  it's working out pretty good... so I decided to do a 2 door vert too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice marcus


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn i wish i had some time to work on something
but its time well spent i have about a dozen apps out and some are going to call back real soon according to my manegment buddies :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well i had this car for some time and broke the windshield, discouraging. but i got some work done to day.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Damn DADE THATS TIGHT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Smalls That color pops waaaayyy more with the clear on it now! no bubbles ?? 


NICE TIME OUT ROOM MKD! do you have a slot on the door where your food tray comes in through???? *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 PM~12012066
> *Damn DADE THATS TIGHT!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Smalls That color pops waaaayyy more with the clear on it now! no bubbles ??
> NICE TIME OUT ROOM MKD! do you have a slot on the door where your food tray comes in through????
> *


That doesn't have clear on it yet. :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: well then dont put any! looks good like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice little work area Mike ! Smallz cant fit in a closet thats why he's never been outted yet ! LOL!



Here's what my bench looks like as of right now ! 










Customer OLDLOW&SLO 's 54 bomb !










Smallz 80's cutty !










My 93 Caprice 2dr long roof wagon !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2008, 10:05 PM~12012111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: well then dont put any! looks good like that!  :biggrin:
> *


Easy Mr. Martinez!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12012178
> *Nice  little  work  area  Mike  !  Smallz  cant  fit  in  a  closet    thats  why  he's  never  been  outted  yet !  LOL!
> Here's  what  my  bench  looks  like  as  of  right  now !
> 
> ...



Nice Mini, Putting in werk huh???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12012178
> *Nice  little  work  area  Mike  !  Smallz  cant  fit  in  a  closet    thats  why  he's  never  been  outted  yet !  LOL!
> Here's  what  my  bench  looks  like  as  of  right  now !
> 
> ...


Bout time Dreamstealer!! And ur right about the closet. My sacks too big to be wasted in the closet.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Got some painting done today.....testors candy apple red over metalspecks silver :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE PARTICIPATING IN THIS BUILDING THING GOING ON AROUND HERE! Keep up the good work everyone All these updates look GREAT cant wait to see them done ! Big props to everyone 

Heres my little update


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 PM~12012252
> *  Got some painting done today.....testors candy apple red over  metalspecks silver  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice color colorthief! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:17 AM~12012240
> *Bout time Dreamstealer!! And ur right about the closet. My sacks too big to be wasted in the closet.
> *



i heard that and didn't belive it till i saw the pic !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol...nice pic but those balls r pink Mini. Im a black man remember! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:29 AM~12012315
> *Lol...nice pic but those balls r pink Mini. Im a black man remember! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Haven't you heard them say *"ITS ALL PINK ON THE INSIDE !"*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 10:21 PM~12012268
> *That's a nice color colorthief! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



well, I was gonna keep this a secret for a lil longer but......... :0 :cheesy:  by hand!!!!!!!! "Sunset PearL"


















there's more under the tape on the roof  the frame will be candied too.....for when its stands up & waves to the camera :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12012266
> *GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE PARTICIPATING IN THIS BUILDING THING GOING ON AROUND HERE! Keep up the good work everyone All these updates look GREAT cant wait to see them done ! Big props to everyone
> 
> Heres my little update
> ...


 :0 little ! thats damn right big, looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

mini, how much for one of them cuttys?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 11:20 PM~12012625
> *well, I was gonna keep this a secret for a lil longer but......... :0  :cheesy:    by hand!!!!!!!! "Sunset PearL"
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what i call doodling at it's finest. U never cease to amaze me. :420:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 11:28 PM~12012686
> *Now that's what i call doodling at it's finest. U never cease to amaze me. :420:
> *



I was bored and didnt want it to be plain so......wth ya know


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 11:30 PM~12012701
> *I was bored and didnt want it to be plain so......wth ya know
> *


So u doodled on the trunk? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 11:34 PM~12012732
> *So u doodled on the trunk? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Its not doodlin',...I knew what I wanted so dats what I put down, it aint perfect but shyt. It do remind of sumthin I would draw back in the day in dem boring ass class rooms :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 11:30 PM~12012701
> *I was bored and didnt want it to be plain so......wth ya know
> *


gee i wonder what more you can do , what did you use for it ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 11:50 PM~12012810
> *gee i wonder what more you can do , what did you use for it ?
> *



:biggrin: Too simple, I dont wanna say....but look around the room theres probly one close to you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

on the bench as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a day light but............


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Oct 29 2008, 10:02 PM~12012066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Rescue project Revell VW bug:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 12:19 AM~12012917
> *:biggrin: Too simple, I dont wanna say....but look around the room theres probly one close to you
> *


the gel pins ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 06:38 AM~12013639
> *on the bench as we speak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 12:12 PM~12016271
> *the gel pins ?
> *



NOPE  REGULAR BIC BLACK INK :roflmao: and it actually werked, didnt smeer or anything :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 02:38 PM~12013639
> *on the bench as we speak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro..........i like the setup......... :biggrin:


----------



## drop[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 30 2008, 05:59 PM~12017723
> *Looks good bro!  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO.............. ITS COMEINE ALONG SLOWLY BUT SURELY  

I JUST PICKED UP SOME JADE GREEN KENS FUZZY FUR TODAY AT THE HOBBY SHOP  

AND FOUND MY PUMP BACK PLATES :biggrin: :biggrin: <~~ LIKE A LITLE KID OVER HERE HAHA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 30 2008, 06:48 PM~12018179
> *Nice bro..........i like the setup......... :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> So I spent some time cleaning the work bench and thought I'd show you my area....
> 
> So most people that have a 2 story place, also have a closet under the stairs, that's angled weird and just wasted space...here's what I did to my "Coat Closet" about a year ago and just cleaned it all out.....
> 
> ...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 07:38 AM~12013639
> *on the bench as we speak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck i want tht motor!  :tears: 



other than tht! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 31 2008, 01:42 AM~12022655
> *holy fuck i want tht motor!  :tears:
> other than tht!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> > So I spent some time cleaning the work bench and thought I'd show you my area....
> >
> > So most people that have a 2 story place, also have a closet under the stairs, that's angled weird and just wasted space...here's what I did to my "Coat Closet" about a year ago and just cleaned it all out.....
> >
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

bad ass and hella clean in there lol
[/quote]

Right now it is.



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2008, 10:55 PM~12022767
> *THAT IS KOOL BRO!!! USE THE  SPACE AND KEEP A CLEAN PLACE   :biggrin:
> *


I try to keep it clean....pretty hard when you start cutting stuff up....once I get to the stage where there is a painted kit that needs to be put together, I try to clean up to keep the dust down while I finish that ride.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

gonna be clean


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

i'll be bench drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I guess I'll post mine up now

making more progress on the merc

































had to do a small touch up around the rear window that I hope won't be too noticeable,
installed the 59 caddy hubcaps. I'm still waiting for my LHS to get in some bmf, they have everything but the chrome sheets.



got the body rubbed out and interior is fully assembled now

























phil


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

thanx for the wheels el rafa!! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im thanking 24's dub floaters :biggrin:





















tv's comeing soon.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 5 2008, 05:44 PM~12073489
> *thanx for the wheels el rafa!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You got it Homie :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got the 64 back out and got it in primer after its first mud


----------



## Kivao (Jul 26, 2008)

diecast type 3s


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

My pink Rivi!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good los


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

one from LRM? :0 i been wantin to do that one for a while now but go'on head homie!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 5 2008, 06:53 PM~12074174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

This is for my lil girl,she's been wanting it since tha last pink paint job!


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 06:51 PM~12074153
> *My pink Rivi!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


man where can i get one of them body holders besides hobby town usa cuz the 1 by me is goin out of bizz.


----------



## Kivao (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 5 2008, 06:57 PM~12074212
> *man where can i get one of them body holders besides hobby town usa cuz the 1 by me is goin out of bizz.
> *


japan


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 5 2008, 06:59 PM~12074238
> *lookin good guys...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 07:57 PM~12074210
> *Thanx bro!
> 
> 
> ...


oh homie my badd, there was a pink rivi that same year on the cover of LRM that same color


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 5 2008, 07:57 PM~12074212
> *man where can i get one of them body holders besides hobby town usa cuz the 1 by me is goin out of bizz.
> *


Everyplace online has them.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tam/tam74522.htm?
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?I=LXGFY7&P=8
http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...roduct&ID=83368

But you shouldn't threadjack like that homie. :twak:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kivao_@Nov 5 2008, 05:44 PM~12074077
> *diecast type 3s
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks like an interesting project


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LITTLE UP DATE ON THE 60 NOMAD :biggrin: SHOULD BE DONE BY FRIDAY.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Nov 5 2008, 05:51 PM~12074153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Smallz u got jokes Huh?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Not only do i buy cars, i also build them!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 5 2008, 08:57 PM~12074874
> *Nice job. Now stop putting the same pics everywhere!*


:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 06:59 PM~12074896
> *<span style='color:blue'> i also build them!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

forgot this one:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0  :ugh: hno: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Not u candy!!! that was for Smallz!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Nov 5 2008, 07:08 PM~12074990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang everyone is doing some really nice work ! good to see so many builders at the bench !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

heres my bench


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 09:30 PM~12076165
> *heres my bench
> 
> 
> ...


do u know how i can get some of the rims like the ones on the red one?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 08:30 PM~12076165
> *heres my bench
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Deee. U coming' out of the closet on me too? What's up with the metrosexual 40?.............J/K That shit looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

back in business :biggrin: 










DougH helped me out with these, will be cast in three peices










I've cleaned this up and polished it out, just need to work out the notch for the actual bumper


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 5 2008, 10:00 PM~12076667
> *back in business  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man , ......well I spent my wednesday doing sumthing big but ..........it done have nuthin to do with model cars besides the fact that I'll have to build a replica of it one day :biggrin:  















............lets just say, I'll be starting a "Project rides" thread soon :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 5 2008, 10:00 PM~12076667
> *back in business  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 09:13 PM~12076865
> *Man , ......well I spent my wednesday doing sumthing big but ..........it done have nuthin to do with model cars besides the fact that I'll have to build a replica of it one day  :biggrin:
> ............lets just say, I'll be starting a "Project rides" thread soon  :0
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 5 2008, 06:46 PM~12074747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that 59 kandy burple? that's gonna look good, same color i did on my 59


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 5 2008, 10:16 PM~12076897
> *Pics or it didn't happen!!!
> *




:biggrin: :0   








405 S Headed Back to L.A. :0 I love this pic


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12076576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU ONE UGLY MOFO!! :uh: 


JK Nice project*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:| :| :| :|  :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

and this


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 6 2008, 03:00 AM~12077919
> *:angry:  :nono: IM TRYSEXUAL!!!
> Im willing to TO TRY ANYTHING SEXUAL!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YOU ONE UGLY MOFO!!  :uh:
> ...



still fugaly=fukin ugly :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice project vic


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: whatever man, I was werkin on a car, didnt care bout how I looked


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 10:55 AM~12090154
> *:biggrin: whatever man, I was werkin on a car, didnt care bout how I looked
> *


ALL MAN you got a good find im looking for an older car , but that one would probably do for me too. nice ride bro.  
i bet your guna juice it rite .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Eventually I will , but for now just makin it dependable and clean


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 11:03 AM~12090222
> *:biggrin: Eventually I will , but for now just makin it dependable and clean
> *


one step at a time


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:ugh: GUESS I SHOULD FINISH LAYING DOWN MY PATTERSN :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERE'S WHAT ON THE BENCH AT MY SPOT !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 05:57 PM~12137724
> *HERE'S  WHAT  ON  THE  BENCH  AT  MY  SPOT !
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin: what interior you using dave?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2008, 03:40 PM~12137613
> *TTT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 12 2008, 04:46 PM~12138092
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wanted to see what you guys are doing..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is whats on the bench over here in the burgh :biggrin: 

i got the ideah for the sunroof from some guy named minidreams inc. on LDC


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 06:22 PM~12138373
> *this is whats on the bench over here in the burgh :biggrin:
> 
> i got the ideah for the sunroof from some guy named minidreams inc. on LDC
> ...


love those wheels bro!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2008, 05:19 PM~12138346
> *Wanted to see what you guys are doing..... :biggrin:
> *



Its all about you you you!! :uh: What about us Mike we want to see TOO :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just trying 2 put more tv's in this model car than some people got in thay house! more comeing soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

is it Wednesday again already?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here you go Mike just for you :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Diggin' that skirt


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Trimmed and cut one of these down for the proper size and shape.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

66 chevelle wagon lowrider
outside

















in the shade


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HERE YOU GO MIKE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ESCALADE 4 A LOCAL SHOW ON SUNDAY.
















STATED THE 58 IMPALA BUILD.








ANY 1 EVER USE THIS PAINT? HOW DO U USE IT.







.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is mine 58 for the build off :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 12 2008, 04:46 PM~12138092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paint work is beautiful.....


Here's my bench....nothing too much...pics are kinda crappy, but don't feel like redoin um...


































The purple looks pink...but it's a deep candy purple...that's it for now....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

ANY 1 EVER USE THIS PAINT? HOW DO U USE IT.







.

[/quote]

I saw this today at the hobby shop and wondered the same thing


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS NEED TO GET BACK IN THE MOOD :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 12 2008, 11:49 PM~12140632
> *ESCALADE 4 A LOCAL SHOW ON SUNDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


i used that kind of paint for my grand national...its not that great, to me its like a rubbery kind of paint


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2008, 08:53 PM~12140693
> *LOOKING GOOD FELLAS NEED TO GET BACK IN THE MOOD :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: I got a 68 you can paint


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 12 2008, 09:55 PM~12140720
> *:cheesy: I got a 68 you can paint
> *


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 

 Manoso!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 12 2008, 10:01 PM~12140801
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Manoso!!!!!!!!!
> *


  
http://www.feelmytube.com/video/3369/Sprin...eak-party-girls


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 12 2008, 09:00 PM~12140793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 12 2008, 09:01 PM~12140801
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Manoso!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not sure what that means......


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2008, 09:03 PM~12140839
> *Not sure what that means......
> *


it means perv! or always being a horn dog i guess dat will sum it up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12140703
> *i used that kind of paint for my grand national...its not that great, to me its like a rubbery kind of paint
> *


THAT DONT SOUND GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 12 2008, 10:05 PM~12140862
> *it means perv! or always being a horn dog i guess dat will sum it up bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 13 2008, 12:06 AM~12140882
> *THAT DONT SOUND GOOD.
> *


they have some cool kolors but i dont like it


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2008, 08:51 PM~12140652
> *:
> 
> 
> ...



A TAIL LIGHT??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Thats it?? :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres what's on the bench. Gonna add the 75 front end and 67 parts.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:13 AM~12141668
> *Heres what's on the bench. Gonna add the 75 front end and 67 parts.
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: :biggrin: 


looks good with them wheels bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 09:21 PM~12141769
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> looks good with them wheels bro
> *


Thanks. What can I say...U got me started again!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:23 AM~12141797
> *Thanks. What can I say...U got me started again!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 10:30 PM~12141872
> *:biggrin:
> *


Damn why you always tryin to start trends for LOL


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Heres a elcamino ive been working on tonight! Sorry for the horrible pictures.









custom front end...








and custom rear end....









Im useing an airbag set-up cuz im outta pumps...










Im also working on his monte carlo THAT I EED A DASH FOR!











Comments are welcomed!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready homie those are looking good!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 13 2008, 01:32 AM~12141903
> *Damn why you always tryin to start trends for LOL
> *




what you talkin bout willis??? :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12141935
> *Awready homie those are looking good!
> *



Thanks! Theres stil gonna be a front bumper type thing on the elco!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12141936
> *what you talkin bout willis??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2008, 02:44 AM~12142637
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




man i dont even have to see this thing together to know its clean as fawk............... very nice


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Painted!!!


















Donno if i wanna do patterns or decals...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 13 2008, 12:33 AM~12141919
> *Heres a elcamino ive been working on tonight! Sorry for the horrible pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


the elco should be called *BITCH DODGER ! * and i told you and the old lady that if you would have taken care of BIGG C the week you said you were and added 5 bucks for shipping i would have sent whole other kit to part it ! But it took BIGG C posted up a bad treader post and cost you the x-mas change aswhile !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

if you were wanting a 77- 79 thunder bird which taillight set up would you like better ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:20 AM~12143138
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> ...



my starting point


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

1


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been living out of town for a few weeks now, so no time to work on anything. but i did take a box with some styrine, glue, file, knife, etc. and my 64 cadillac so that I could jamp and hinge it.... never did get around to working on it, but i did scratch build a chassis for a new hot wheels VW I found.


I made the motor/ fuel cell, rear end, etc. by glueing pieces of styrine together, then cutting/filing it to shape.
everything is scratch build from the chassis, to the fule cell/dash, and blown Big block chev.
















































































next to the OG chassis, with un realistic looking motor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good Mike.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 13 2008, 03:10 AM~12143358
> *I have been living out of town for a few weeks now, so no time to work on anything. but i did take a box with some styrine, glue, file, knife, etc. and my 64 cadillac so that I could jamp and hinge it.... never did get around to working on it, but i did scratch build a chassis for a new hot wheels VW I found.
> I made the motor/ fuel cell, rear end, etc. by glueing pieces of styrine together, then cutting/filing it to shape.
> everything is scratch build from the chassis, to the fule cell/dash, and blown Big block chev.
> ...


Good job man!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2008, 01:28 AM~12143165
> *1
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:13 AM~12141668
> *Heres what's on the bench. Gonna add the 75 front end and 67 parts.
> 
> 
> ...



were the top come frum ? lookin good homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 01:20 AM~12143138
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> ...


i gata say 1


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

getting ready to dust this off and get er done


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres what im workin on


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> this is whats on the bench over here in the burgh :biggrin:
> 
> i got the ideah for the sunroof from some guy named minidreams inc. on LDC





> DROPPED,SMALLZ ( AKA Webster ), CANDYBLUE=BFF's :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/ba...ne/DSCN6273.jpg[/img]




DROPPED,SMALLZ ( AKA Webster ), CANDYBLUE=BFF's :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


i got my 76 out and cut up


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 08:22 PM~12138373
> *this is whats on the bench over here in the burgh :biggrin:
> 
> i got the ideah for the sunroof from some guy named minidreams inc. on LDC
> ...


thanks for the inspiration ,dab im on a mission ,and its your fault :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont like fords but we all like 5.0s whit marbleized paint whit green top.this is the only thing i got on the bench right now. :biggrin:





















:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Marblized or is it the the Monkees issue with the marble plastic?



> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 19 2008, 05:18 PM~12204152
> *i dont like fords but we all like 5.0s whit marbleized paint whit green top.this is the only thing i got on the bench right now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

yes it is. but i put dupli color clear on it so all i have 2 do is wat send and polish it it looks good 2 be plastic.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

On the bench....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Once I get another camera cord of find mine, I will post some crazy WIP's I have been working on. :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the three projects im workin on right now


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's what's on my bench.


























It started life like the one on the left.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats bad ass biggc


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im really liking that!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 19 2008, 08:57 PM~12206292
> *Here's what's on my bench.
> 
> 
> ...



That is sweet C


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: hno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

no pics but my 91 glasshouse is on the bench waitin on the superglue mess to dry, got my 58 impala out for the M.C.B.A. buildoff and got the trunk hinged (that was fun :ugh: ) and the orange 69 camaro is waitin for me to either buy some clear or some brake fluid for it.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice as hell, Chris


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 19 2008, 08:57 PM~12206292
> *Here's what's on my bench.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my TABLE!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2008, 01:13 AM~12207836
> *Here's my TABLE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 that quad cab flip nose is badass


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did you buy the magnum that way?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 19 2008, 11:51 PM~12208033
> *did you buy the magnum that way?
> *



NOPE just took the clip from a 300


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2008, 01:01 AM~12208082
> *NOPE just took the clip from a 300
> *


came out very nice, im still workin on my body work


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

What body work??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2008, 01:12 AM~12208121
> *What body work??
> *


lol maybe i did it wrong, i cut off front clip of both but didnt line up perfect , had a gap 

so i trimmed a little , its glued on now , just havent messed with it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 19 2008, 08:57 PM~12206292
> *Here's what's on my bench.
> 
> 
> ...


Really like how that truck looks!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I gotta work a double tomorrow so I'll post these tonight.
first up, Davezinn's sexy impala over on LDC encouraged me to dig this one out, painted last year some time plastikote dark champagne. will probably have a matching interior color.









painted this one with the new testors paints true blue over metalic silver

















phil


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

whats this LDC that everyone talks about.>?

paint looks great btw caprice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn that color blue looks nice as hell man!!


this is whats on my bench:

























and the newbie piece im workin on...doin a few things to make it look clean all around. Still thinkin of puttin steelies & moonies on it--they are on the 41 as of right now.


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

heres what i'm workin on needs another coat of paint and prolly some more sandin but here it is now


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 10:26 PM~12258188
> *heres what i'm workin on needs another coat of paint and prolly some more sandin but here it is now
> 
> 
> ...


USE PRIMER


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

good idea


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12258136
> *whats this LDC that everyone talks about.>?
> 
> paint looks great btw caprice!
> *


http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 10:22 PM~12258136
> *whats this LDC that everyone talks about.>?
> 
> paint looks great btw caprice!
> *


low down creations, a modeler forum for mainly low lows, but there are sections for every kinda build join up, its fun


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 09:54 PM~12258566
> *good idea
> *


thats why they make it


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 08:41 PM~12259202
> *thats why they make it
> *


o rele? lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 11:42 PM~12259216
> *o rele? lol
> *


D'OH


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

lookin good guys. waiting to get to the hobby shop to get my new project going lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: 









more pics in my topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 19 2008, 09:57 PM~12206292
> *Here's what's on my bench.
> 
> 
> ...











i think theyre the same truck i didnt really look at them both to compare...just saw this one and thought of yours  hope it sparks an idea for ya!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 AM~12262976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw this truck also. Maybe on the next one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its got tail lights off of a starliner...or somethin like that...^^^^^ cool idea truck


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 26 2008, 10:51 PM~12270377
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


beer spots :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :420: :420:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I WOULD NEVER WASTE BEER LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 26 2008, 11:23 PM~12270723
> *I WOULD NEVER WASTE BEER LIKE THAT!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NEW BUILD ON THE BENCH


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: very nice bro!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 26 2008, 11:47 PM~12271746
> *:biggrin: very nice bro!!!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.  
CHRIS THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN BRO.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

X-2 :thumbsup:


here is whats im up to


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 11:52 PM~12271802
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.
> CHRIS THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN BRO.
> *


THANKS! I NEED TO SHORTING IT STILL. THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

late last night.... didnt post....
here's what I have started..... not gonna finish until I get all the accessories...

























working on motor last night


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT HOMIES...PUTTING IN WORK FOR 09


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cant wait to see what you are gonna do with that one AL....


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well here what I have in thr bench


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

more pics in my topic


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

added a few more to the collection...










:biggrin: :biggrin: 

finishing up the 56 nomad in the background.....will post more later on it..


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally got around to starting the second car for the barn dio

































phil


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

on bench as of now, chopped and channaled 29 ford


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish Decaling this one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

right now on the bench. leafing the hood and trunk now. 2morrow hopefully shoot some more clear.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 03:20 PM~12457256
> *right now on the bench. leafing the hood and trunk now. 2morrow hopefully shoot some more clear.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that came out sick I need to try that leaf I have some sitting on my bench and I ain't even touched it. How hard is it to work with??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12457741
> *Damn that came out sick I need to try that leaf I have some sitting on my bench and I ain't even touched it. How hard is it to work with??
> *



thanx alot homie! on models it cake, since u can do inside where theres no wind. try it im sure u'll get it down pack


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A little more work in the Fairlene


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice wips!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 05:21 PM~12458371
> *thanx alot homie! on models it cake, since u can do inside where theres no wind. try it im sure u'll get it down pack
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

1988 Dodge Daytona


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

A PEEK AT A NEW WIP :biggrin: 1/12 SCALE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 NICE HOME BOY!! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LIL LATE BUT THIS IS WHAT IM WORKIN ON


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 18 2008, 01:18 AM~12463347
> *:0 NICE HOME BOY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A little more on the 67


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm Lowering a KW W900 will have pics up asap


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 17 2008, 12:43 AM~12452018
> *finally got around to starting the second car for the barn dio
> 
> 
> ...



:0 what did you use for the bumpers - thinned down brown paint or weather all/rust all :dunno:


here is what im working on 









it will be in a similar style


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just messin with the dodge ramcharger frame.... removed exhaust...


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

got bored and started messin with my shop truck


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice 8-lug wheels... where u get them???


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

@ the gettin place :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

they came out of the Revell Uptown escalade :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12637230
> *they came out of the Revell Uptown escalade  :biggrin:
> *


i guess revell decided to use same wheels as a H2?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

this is what i have on the bench tonight 
the 300


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Jan 7 2009, 07:59 PM~12637063
> *got bored and started messin with my shop truck
> 
> 
> ...



damn I shoulda traded you my cowl hood for your stock hood!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES A COUPLE OF PROJECTS ON THE BENCH


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 18 2008, 01:21 AM~12463365
> *A LIL LATE BUT THIS IS WHAT IM WORKIN ON
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE BIG ASS SUPREMES U SHOULD DRAW A WHITE WALL THEN DRAW A SMALLER GOLD LINE OUT SIDER THE WHITE WALL.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:48 PM~12638173
> *LOOKS LIKE BIG ASS SUPREMES U SHOULD DRAW A WHITE WALL THEN DRAW A SMALLER GOLD LINE OUT SIDER THE WHITE WALL.
> *


IM COOL BRO. ILL JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU BUILD YOURS THEN CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

GOT ONE IN THE WORKS WERE THE WHELLS COME FROM.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12638263
> *GOT ONE IN THE WORKS WERE THE WHELLS COME FROM.
> *


WWW.HOPPIN HYDROS.COM THEIR CALLED BLVDS.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

THKS BUILDING A NOTHER NEVER FOUND A HOOD FOR THE WHITE ONE.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

trying to squeeze in the big ass v8 in the s10


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lose the fan guard ! make it even with the core support then run electric fans ! 

It will give you more room !


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:07 PM~12638397
> *lose  the  fan guard  !    make  it  even  with  the  core  support    then  run  electric  fans !
> 
> It  will  give  you  more  room !
> *


:thumbsup:

thanks mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 7 2009, 11:07 PM~12638402
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks mini
> *



another tip ! This is cheating but it is not seen on most builds ! But when you add a larger motor to a smaller area make sure what will be notice with the common eye is done clean and detailed right ! 

but with what isn't like the top of the transmission cut corners a little ! 

like instead of totally redoing the firewall and floor hump to fit the bigger motor added in just shave the top of the trans off till it fits right ! 

once the interior and body are in place it won't be seen anyways ! Focus on what the eye will catch ! the hidden stuff is sledom seen !  

Less work means more building ! Until you start building all out show peice's aimming for an award bend a few corners !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

doors are off right now but done..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got this on the bench right now.These belong to a 90ed caddy lecab.

















body didn't look right so i put it in the purple pond.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KEVIN ! NICE TRY ON THIS ! It's a way big for 1/25 1/24th scale ! next time at the lace section pick up panty boarder, skirt edge or next to were they sale ribbon are alot of smaller patterned lace that are more to scale ! 

Not taking anything away just trying to point you in the right area ~


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:06 PM~12639815
> *KEVIN  !  NICE  TRY  ON THIS  !  It's  a  way  big  for  1/25  1/24th  scale  !  next  time  at  the  lace  section  pick  up    panty  boarder, skirt  edge  or  next  to  were  they  sale  ribbon  are  alot  of  smaller  patterned  lace  that  are  more  to  scale  !
> 
> Not  taking  anything  away    just  trying  to  point you  in the  right  area  ~
> *


Thanks mini i will be sure to look for that next  .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 8 2009, 01:09 AM~12639838
> *Thanks mini i will be sure to look for that next  .
> *


Here you can see that what i used was thin so it took 2 just cover the roof ! 











And on this 1 the shirt edgeing down the middle and just some random lace on the sides!










you see the size differance ? Plus their are a ton of choices with the smaller lace's !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 02:12 AM~12639878
> *Here  you  can  see  that  what  i  used  was  thin so  it  took  2  just  cover the  roof !
> 
> 
> ...





nice tip



thanks man


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:12 PM~12639878
> *Here  you  can  see  that  what  i  used  was  thin so  it  took  2  just  cover the  roof !
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.
Where can i get the lace from?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO PUT THE FLOWER PART. :twak: WELL AT LEAST YOU ARE TRYING. GOOD LUCK. BUT THIS IS THE SIZE YOU NEED.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COMING SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2009, 11:17 PM~12639939
> *YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO PUT THE FLOWER PART.  :twak: WELL AT LEAST YOU ARE TRYING. GOOD LUCK. BUT THIS IS THE SIZE YOU NEED.
> 
> 
> ...


Hay im still learning.Where can i get that size at?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2009, 11:18 PM~12639960
> *COMING SOON.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SO BADASS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2009, 01:17 AM~12639939
> *YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO PUT THE FLOWER PART.  :twak: WELL AT LEAST YOU ARE TRYING. GOOD LUCK. BUT THIS IS THE SIZE YOU NEED.
> 
> 
> ...


you better hide that shit BIGGS ! From what i hear thats the only thing you let your hina ware!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2009, 01:18 AM~12639960
> *COMING SOON.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT ! ITS OVER NOW ! :angry: 


Way to burst my bubble show off ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 7 2009, 11:19 PM~12639963
> *Hay im still learning.Where can i get that size at?
> *


MICHEALS IS WHERE I GET ALL MY STUFF FROM. AND RIGHT NOW THEY HAVE 40% TILL THE 10TH.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL IGOT THIS DONE SO-FAR


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2009, 11:21 PM~12639986
> *MICHEALS IS WHERE I GET ALL MY STUFF FROM. AND RIGHT NOW THEY HAVE 40% TILL THE 10TH.
> *



Cool i'll go hit it up.Thanks for looking out bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2009, 01:21 AM~12639986
> *MICHEALS IS WHERE I GET ALL MY STUFF FROM. AND RIGHT NOW THEY HAVE 40% TILL THE 10TH.
> *



Wal mart 

MICHEALS

Joann's 

Hancock 

I think their may be some mom an pop's sewing shops still around you just in there also !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12640007
> *Wal mart
> 
> MICHEALS
> ...


Thanks mini i will bust out the yellow pages tomorrow and call around.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ok so this is the KW that was getting dropped


















after the drop


















So my home boy didn't like it cause the front wheels didn't move so he switched frames with my silver Pete










didn't get a pic of it on the new frame but heres the silver pete on its new frame

Stock Height


























and it dropped


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:20 PM~12639973
> *you better  hide  that  shit  BIGGS  !  From  what  i  hear  thats  the  only  thing you let  your  hina  ware!
> *


SHE IS LUCKY IF EVEN THAT. I LIKE HER WALKING AROUND BUT NAKED, CAVE MAN STYLE. :biggrin: 

AS FOR THE 67 IT WAS DONE A FEW YEAR'S AGO WHEN I DID THE LORD OF THE RING. AS YOU CAN SEE THEY BOTH HAVE THE SAME COLOR. BUT IT WAS A COIN TOSS AND THE 51 WON. THE 67 WILL HAVE IT'S GLORY DAY IN 03,07,10.  IT WILL BE THE ONLY CAR WORKED ON TILL ITS DONE, THIS WAY IT WILL BE DONE RIGHT WITH NO RUSH.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SNAP !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2009, 11:22 PM~12639991
> *WELL IGOT THIS DONE SO-FAR
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good carnal


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

my cutty


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its is wednesday so i thought i would get to bench ! And its been a while since i just gabbed some shit and cut it up so heres what i went and did for about 2 hrs tonight ! 

took these 2 impala ! the 4door is resin is is warpped to hell so i used some where ! 


































made a few rough cuts , added some plastic , did a quick sanding smooth And got this ! 



































Just all real quick rough cuts ! Will even it all out later ! 

Going after this look !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 12:42 AM~12640843
> *Well  its  is  wednesday    so  i  thought  i  would  get  to  bench  !  And  its  been  a  while  since  i  just  gabbed  some  shit  and  cut  it  up  so  heres  what  i  went  and  did  for  about  2  hrs tonight !
> 
> took  these  2  impala  !  the  4door  is  resin  is  is  warpped  to  hell    so    i    used  some  where  !
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 03:45 AM~12640859
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



I didn't think that a few pm's , 1 picture and a 2hr brake it could be done ?????????????????????????????????????? :cheesy: 


HELLO MY NAME IS MINI ! THIS WHAT I DO .

IF IT'S NOT OUT THERE TO BE HAD THEN DO WHAT IT TAKES TO GET IT ! 

I know the best part of yesturday and today was spent on dip shit's but i still got a chance to get something done ! 1 man's question asking about if a car was out there got me in the hobby room working it out ! Not for money , but for the hobby ,not only for my self but for him ! To show him its just plastic , cut and turn what an't to a what is ! 

Anyone can do what i do ,just not as fast ! Take your time and you'll see that the only one holding you back is your self for not tring !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 01:00 AM~12640901
> *I    didn't  think  that    a  few  pm's  ,  1  picture  and  a  2hr  brake  it  could  be  done  ?????????????????????????????????????? :cheesy:
> HELLO  MY  NAME  IS  MINI !  THIS  WHAT  I  DO  .
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn mini thats a Clean


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 02:00 AM~12640901
> *I    didn't  think  that    a  few  pm's  ,  1  picture  and  a  2hr  brake  it  could  be  done  ?????????????????????????????????????? :cheesy:
> HELLO  MY  NAME  IS  MINI !  THIS  WHAT  I  DO  .
> 
> ...



I live by that....make it your own..make it unique. And the cars lookin right on mini.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Mini, you are an insparation to us all! your work is amasing! great job on that car! looks fantastic!

















but, last time i checked,............its thursday today! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i am having problems uploading to photobucket for what i did last night 

ill post soon i hope


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 8 2009, 02:59 PM~12643711
> *Mini, you are an insparation to us all!  your work is amasing!  great job on that car! looks fantastic!
> but, last time i checked,............its thursday today! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

as soon as i get ROs box shipped out and i get my box from him, ill be slangin some plastic, but im gonna keep it under wraps till i start workin on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

that chevy is badass!!!!!! mini, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 8 2009, 05:45 PM~12644867
> *that chevy is badass!!!!!! mini, cant wait to see it finished
> *


Thanks everyone that comment on the 70 custom! It was 1 of them lower line models back in 70! sright 6 3 on the three , no power anything ! Poor mans new car in short terms ! 

Was never made in a kit forum and just had unused items sitting on the shelf so why not do it up! 

I would have never thought this up with out talking to UNDERCOVERIMPALA which owns a real 1:1 like that is in the picture ! 

he got me thinking and i went with it ! :biggrin: It was just something done real quick to get back to the bench but it will be awhile till it gets anymore work . I got a few customer cars that need me to focus on ! 

But i'll keep you all updated !


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:16 PM~12638506
> *another    tip  !    This  is  cheating  but  it  is  not  seen  on  most    builds  !  But  when  you  add  a  larger  motor  to  a  smaller  area  make  sure  what  will  be  notice  with the  common  eye  is  done  clean  and  detailed  right  !
> 
> but  with  what  isn't    like  the  top of  the transmission  cut    corners  a  little  !
> ...


thanks man, would have never thought of that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

update to the vert caddy. had to strip the 1st paintjob. got the new silver base layed out. gonna get sprayed a nice metallic red. the red in the pics is where I plan to tape off so it'll have some nice silver pinstripes. I might add some more inside them but I don't want to get to overboard on this one. Already have the interior sprayed in a darker red, which came out with a nice leather like sheen. input always welcomed

























phil


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks good brother!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I SHOULD HAVE AN UPDATE LATER ! I BEEN BUSY RUNNING AROUND TOWN YESTURDAY AND TODAY ! PLUS I FRIED MY AMP THIS AFTERNOON ! SO I JUST PULLED ALL MY SHIT OUT ! GOT TO GET THE DESK CLEANED THEN BACK TO WORK !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 25 2009, 10:48 PM~13115001
> *update to the vert caddy. had to strip the 1st paintjob. got the new silver base layed out. gonna get sprayed a nice metallic red. the red in the pics is where I plan to tape off so it'll have some nice silver pinstripes. I might add some more inside them but I don't want to get to overboard on this one. Already have the interior  sprayed in a darker red, which came out with a nice leather like sheen. input always welcomed
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you love Photoshop? :biggrin: :biggrin: I do all my designs from setups to graphic element using Photoshop.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 01:39 AM~13116006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Oh Shit Dawg.. That is sick as hell bro!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:45 AM~13116032
> *:0 Oh Shit Dawg.. That is sick as hell bro!!!!
> *


I'M NOT GOING TO USE THE WHEELS THO. THEY LOOK LIKE 20'S ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

So make it a donk!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:49 AM~13116045
> *So make it a donk!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 01:50 AM~13116047
> *:scrutinize:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



:0 :0 Jerk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 01:51 AM~13116051
> *:0  :0 Jerk :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is what i have on my plate... the desk was clean when i started......wtf happend


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

hopefully be done saturday


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

damn my bench is a mess right now..

















just started this , opened up the trunk and sunroof..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 26 2009, 09:17 AM~13117437
> *damn my bench is a mess right now..
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the French bottles of wine in the picture... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Nice! Always cool to see these pics.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 02:47 AM~13116041
> *I'M NOT GOING TO USE THE WHEELS THO. THEY LOOK LIKE 20'S ON IT :biggrin:
> *


send em to me :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2009, 12:46 PM~13119185
> *send em to me :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: THEY WORK ON 1/24 SCALE PERFECTLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13117437
> *damn my bench is a mess right now..
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty neat compared to mine, i got a whole room and i cant work in it , is that monte the AMT one


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

My 67 impala


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Forgot to post this for yesterday...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2009, 04:44 PM~13120184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mad work going on there!!!Damn Escalade looking nice....more pics?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 26 2009, 06:25 PM~13121536
> *
> 
> 
> ...





ahhhh shit!!!! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a day late :biggrin: pulleys are on there way, but this is where im at right now


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that gasser is sick


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 26 2009, 08:50 PM~13122257
> *that gasser is sick
> *


X2!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 26 2009, 05:06 PM~13119812
> *thats pretty neat compared to mine, i got a whole room and i cant work in it , is that monte the AMT one
> *


no its the mpc kit


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

no update today, been working doubles all week and the caddy is in the strip tank. I wasn't happy with the paint and I wanted to build up the quarters properly like on the real cabriolets


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2009, 09:42 PM~13244888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SICK BRO!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL SINCE IT NOW WEDNESDAY I GUESS THIS IS WHATS SITTING ON MY BENCH ALONG WITH A FEW BUILDS !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice mini


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

here my bench as of right now... just got off a 16 hr shift.... shitty week, lol. about the only thing getting worked on is the jack n coke, lol. tomoros project is gonna be to get the hearse ready for clear!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13248053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MY BENCH THIS MORNING


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

All your projects are looking good guys


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

what on the bench
the 300 "stardust",and the chevelle "Sweet Dreams" are getting hand made seat belt clips,and motors are getting wired.









got the airplane out to relax for when the clips dont go my way.(Cut a couple in half) 








chevelles seatbelt clips
















well thats whats i got going for today


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Me and my bench yesterday evening...


























Didn't finish the skirts in time.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, what kind of sissy wears a dust mask when using a dremel.... :biggrin: 

I also can't believe you'd fire up a dremel in that room....it would get dirty...

Love your work...please keep us posted on progress...it's awesome to see you building and postin gupdates again.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
[email protected] man im diggin this, just looks rite !!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 12:45 PM~13249286
> *Man, what kind of sissy wears a dust mask when using a dremel.... :biggrin:
> 
> I also can't believe you'd fire up a dremel in that room....it would get dirty...
> ...


Hehehe... :biggrin: The kind of sissy that doesn't want to waste his health sniffing chemical dust... :biggrin: 
Your right about it getting messy I told the maid to clean the room right away! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13248053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Monte taillights chome is that done with BMF?
Looks Great Homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2009, 11:12 PM~13245145
> *WELL  SINCE  IT  NOW  WEDNESDAY    I  GUESS THIS  IS  WHATS  SITTING  ON  MY  BENCH  ALONG  WITH  A  FEW  BUILDS !
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Still workin' on this Chevelle...










Also this G-Nose Z...

















Got a bunch of stuff in from Ebay this week so I hope to start on "Heartbreaker" soon. 








 Anybody remember Zapp & Roger Troutman?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my 51 chevy bomb


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gettin more trim done on the 5th ave


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13251500
> *GREAT
> *


TRUE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 11 2009, 04:48 PM~13251491
> *The Monte taillights chome is that done with BMF?
> Looks Great Homie
> *


yeah


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT I GOT DONE BEFORE HEADING OFF TO LET THE MEDS KICK IN ! 


















AND I DID A LITTLE MOTOR WORK !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2009, 10:16 AM~13259474
> *THIS IS  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE  BEFORE  HEADING  OFF  TO  LET THE  MEDS  KICK IN  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That looks clean mini.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2009, 01:16 PM~13259474
> *THIS IS  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE  BEFORE  HEADING  OFF  TO  LET THE  MEDS  KICK IN  !
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats lookiig real good !!! nice interior detail, and motor,great work!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2009, 12:16 PM~13259474
> *THIS IS  WHAT  I  GOT  DONE  BEFORE  HEADING  OFF  TO  LET THE  MEDS  KICK IN  !
> 
> 
> ...



Is that one of those fuel filters I sent you?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 12 2009, 09:13 AM~13258739
> *yeah
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 12 2009, 12:44 PM~13259765
> *Is that one of those fuel filters I sent you?
> *


LOL NAW BRO THE ONES YOU SENT HAVE NO WIRE LEFT ON THEM ! I BE GETTING THESE BY THE PACKAGES FOR YEARS !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

been trying to finish this one up....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BEEN TELLING YOU TO GET OVER HERE SO WE CAN DO SOME BUILDING ! IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BY NOW !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2009, 10:52 AM~13259839
> *BEEN  TELLING  YOU  TO  GET  OVER  HERE  SO  WE  CAN  DO  SOME  BUILDING !  IT  WOULD  HAVE  BEEN  DONE  BY NOW !
> *


all i have right now is the lac, it doesnt like the highway ..... needs accumlators to make the ride nicer......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TAKE BLUE RIDGE BITCH!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great work on that motor mini!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2009, 04:45 PM~13252000
> *gettin more trim done on the 5th ave
> 
> 
> ...



wow bro!!! Almost done the most expensive model you have ever done and worth every penny i bet!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13275542
> *wow bro!!! Almost done the most expensive model you have ever done and worth every penny i bet!!!!
> *


oh ya, up to $730 on this fucker, n definatly worth it :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13275636
> *oh ya, up to $730 on this fucker, n definatly worth it :biggrin:
> *


bro i checked out your photobucket and this looks just like your car in the pics. how is your hand doing brother???


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro im doin the best i can
hands doin good, its all healed, just a lil sore if i stretch it too much


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN, THE CAR LOOKS GREAT!! GLAD TO SEE YOUR BUILDING IS NOT AFFECTED BY YOUR SORE HAND BRO!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BROTHER


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13275982
> *thanks bro im doin the best i can
> hands doin good, its all healed, just a lil sore if i stretch it too much
> *


and your doing a damb good job if i can say so myself and im glad to hear that your had is okay bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks man. this is one car i really wanted to build, n now that i was able to it was on, the cuz slowed me down for a lil while, but didnt stop me!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 11 2009, 02:36 PM~13251937
> *my 51 chevy bomb
> 
> 
> ...


still not using primer after how many times we've told you and others :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YOUR 5THA AVE IS SICK! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 14 2009, 01:33 AM~13277302
> *YOUR 5THA AVE IS SICK! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!
> *


thanks homie, i cant wait till its done! lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 02:35 PM~13249711
> *Hehehe... :biggrin:  The kind of sissy that doesn't want to waste his health sniffing chemical dust... :biggrin:
> Your right about it getting messy I told the maid to clean the room right away! :biggrin:
> *


can i get your maids number ill have her clean your hobby table off into a box and send it to me lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 11 2009, 12:10 PM~13248506
> *MY BENCH THIS MORNING
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass bro i like the colors you used


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 14 2009, 03:45 AM~13277602
> *bad ass bro i like the colors you used
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13277592
> *can i get your maids number ill have her clean your hobby table off into a box and send it to me lol
> *


good idea :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im useing primer but not on that body i have 3 seprite kits im doing non primer project car and bomb and a kit for parts


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I gotta work the late shift the rest of the week and its close enough to wednesday so...
new testors laquers

electric pink 69 rivi









lime ice 63 impy









phil


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna work on this on Wednesday...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13309860
> *Gonna work on this on Wednesday...
> 
> 
> ...



what color is that?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 04:46 PM~13309860
> *Gonna work on this on Wednesday...
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good homie.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2009, 04:27 PM~13309611
> *well I gotta work the late shift the rest of the week and its close enough to wednesday so...
> new testors laquers
> 
> ...


i gotta get my hands on some of the new laquers...  sick work homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2009, 09:50 PM~13309921
> *what color is that?
> *











Second from the left: *"Inca Gold"*


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13309961
> *i gotta get my hands on some of the new laquers...    sick work homie
> *


get a mask if you don't already have one. I sprayed these on the back porch since its heated and it looked like a bag of glitter exploded. Same as when I spray the duplicolor metalspeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 09:56 PM~13309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving the gold for a caddy build, I still have the purple-ishis and de ja blue


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 07:46 PM~13309860
> *Gonna work on this on Wednesday...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 08:56 PM~13309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2009, 04:56 PM~13309996
> *get a mask if you don't already have one. I sprayed these on the back porch since its heated and it looked like a bag of glitter exploded. Same as when I spray the duplicolor metalspeks.
> *


thats the best part about it :420: :420:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Color Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 12:23 PM~13316700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damb mini that looks tight any closer pics???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 18 2009, 03:36 PM~13316801
> *damb mini that looks tight any closer pics???
> *



NOT YET ! I WAS JUST TIRED OF SEEING MY FWD BIG BODY ON THE BENCH IN PRIMER FOR A YEAR ! :biggrin: 

SO TODAY I GRABBED IT AND WAS TEACHING BIG C A FEW PAINTING TIPS AND TRING OUT SOME NEW PRODUCT ! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13317369
> *NOT YET !  I  WAS  JUST  TIRED  OF  SEEING  MY  FWD BIG BODY  ON THE  BENCH  IN  PRIMER  FOR  A YEAR !  :biggrin:
> 
> SO  TODAY  I  GRABBED  IT  AND  WAS  TEACHING  BIG  C  A  FEW  PAINTING TIPS  AND  TRING  OUT  SOME  NEW  PRODUCT !  :biggrin:
> *


well it looks very nice from what i can see bro cant wait to see more of the big body.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 18 2009, 05:09 PM~13317589
> *well it looks very nice from what i can see bro cant wait to see more of the big body.....
> *


GOT SOME FLAKES I HAD BEEN TRING TO SHOVE IN THE AIRBRUSH BUT WOULDN'T FLOW LIKE I WANTED TO SO I PUT IT IN MY REAL GUN AND WENT TO TOWN ! THEN 85 BRIATTAZ SENT ME LIKE 50 NEW STYLE GEL PENS AND I WANTED TO TRY THEM OUT AND BIG C HAS A BUILD HE WANTS TO DO A WILD PAINT JOB ON FOR THE 2009 HEARTLAND CONTEST SO I SAID WHAT THE HELL AND WENT WILD A LITTLE BIT TODAY ! 

THIS CADDY IS BY FAR THE WILDEST FLAKE JOB I HAVE EVER DONE ! 

DOING SOME PEN WORK NOW THEN LOAD IT UP WITH CLEAR THEN A WET SAND AND FOIL THEN A RECLEAR ! IT HAS SO MUCH FLAKE ON THIS ITS LIKE SAND PAPER RIGHT NOW ! :uh: :angry: :uh: BUT IT WILL EVEN OUT WHEN I'M FINISHED ! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 02:15 PM~13317655
> *GOT  SOME  FLAKES  I  HAD  BEEN  TRING  TO  SHOVE  IN THE  AIRBRUSH  BUT  WOULDN'T  FLOW  LIKE  I  WANTED  TO  SO  I  PUT  IT  IN  MY  REAL  GUN  AND  WENT  TO  TOWN !  THEN  85 BRIATTAZ  SENT  ME  LIKE  50  NEW  STYLE  GEL PENS AND  I  WANTED  TO  TRY  THEM  OUT  AND  BIG  C  HAS  A  BUILD  HE  WANTS  TO  DO  A  WILD  PAINT  JOB  ON  FOR  THE  2009  HEARTLAND CONTEST  SO  I  SAID  WHAT THE  HELL  AND  WENT  WILD  A LITTLE  BIT  TODAY !
> 
> THIS  CADDY  IS  BY  FAR  THE  WILDEST  FLAKE  JOB  I  HAVE  EVER DONE !
> ...


damb :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i cant wait to see this bad boy in some close up pics brother....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13316700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a Mini , this big body is fricken crazy ass paint scheme , you get down homie :thumbsup: ,you do bomb ass work ......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started hacking up a 66



















This one will be seeing the stripper... dont like how it came out, and as far as im concerned the testors one coat is shit, lol. ive painted 6 cars with it and 1 came out ALRIGHT, seems to shoot out particles....like clumps of shit. I shook it for about 2 minutes and soaked the can in warm water..... I know how to paint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 18 2009, 05:54 PM~13317961
> *a Mini , this big body is fricken crazy ass paint scheme , you get down homie  :thumbsup:  ,you do bomb ass work ......
> *


YOU BLUE THIS ISN'T A COMMON BIG BODY EITHER LOL ! IT STARTED OUT AS 1 OF TWINN'S 4DOOR RESIN THAT I TOOK OUT 1/2 INCH FROM BEHIND THE FRONT DOOR AND THEN MADE IT A FWD ! LOL !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13316700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is killer. You guys will like it, and once it gets clear it'll pop like a diamond mine.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

hno: cant wait to see it mini 
and that 66 made :thumbsup:

i went to the hobbyshop today hoping to get my paws on some of that new testers :nosad: they didnt have shit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13318768
> *hno: cant wait to see it mini
> and that 66 made :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


so far the only one that came out decent for me was the Green. the rest have been total shit. like today, there is no wind ( its cold) theres nothing blowing, etc. I had prepped the body well, primered it, wet sanded it, and washed it. it was perfect...... when I started spraying, there was actual chunks comming from the tip, and hairlike shit stuck all over in the paint........ shitty.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is what on my table i`m resanding the gn`s about get them paint. Waiting on foil for 67 impala and playing with the mc with some new clear


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what clear you tring out ?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 07:29 PM~13318861
> *what  clear  you  tring  out ?
> *



folk art glossy clear


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

hey mini so is it a Deville


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

put some foil and clear on Rock and Roll gangster


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That look good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 18 2009, 07:33 PM~13318901
> *hey mini so is it a Deville
> *


LOL ! I COULDN'T TELL YOU BRO I JUST STARTED CUTTIN THE SHIT UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good onelowbull 
kinda seems like it needs some patterns on the rear fender 2 though :dunno:
and 5.20s for the cragars


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2009, 06:52 PM~13319050
> *:thumbsup:  looking good onelowbull
> kinda seems like it needs some patterns on the rear fender 2 though :dunno:
> and 5.20s for the cragars
> *


too late now its cleared. i agree but i wanted to keep it simple since it was the first time doing the mini version of pinstripes. i didnt like it with the 5/20s it looked weird


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 01:23 PM~13316700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Mini. should be wild when done. :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 17 2009, 07:46 PM~13309860
> *Gonna work on this on Wednesday...
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color. perfect base for some crazy kandy pannels.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13319447
> *I like that color. perfect base for some crazy kandy pannels.
> *


Thanks bro! I'm gonna try some new (to me! Lol) ideas on it and see where it ends up. Wish me luck on it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2009, 05:25 PM~13318806
> *so far the only one that came out decent for me was the Green. the rest have been total shit. like today, there is no wind ( its cold) theres nothing blowing, etc. I had prepped the body well, primered it, wet sanded it, and washed it. it was perfect...... when I started spraying, there was actual chunks comming from the tip, and hairlike shit stuck all over in the paint........ shitty.
> *


That shit happende to both my 6 4's i dipped it in the purple pond for a week and it still hasn't come off :angry: time to go get DOT3 brake fluid that lowridermodels told me about :angry: .


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2009, 06:25 PM~13318806
> *so far the only one that came out decent for me was the Green. the rest have been total shit. like today, there is no wind ( its cold) theres nothing blowing, etc. I had prepped the body well, primered it, wet sanded it, and washed it. it was perfect...... when I started spraying, there was actual chunks comming from the tip, and hairlike shit stuck all over in the paint........ shitty.
> *



Well duh.. its cause your canadian.. Canadians cant use American paint.. Come on.. LMAO.. 

Yea so for real.. Ive heard so many mixed reviews on this paint.. Its about 50-50 with good/bad.. Me personally.. Ive sprayed silver, black, blue, and clear.. Only one I had an issue with was the clear.. I hated it.. I guess the paint is luck of the draw.. Some good cans and some bad..


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13318032
> *started hacking up a 66
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I don't like how much force they have


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick update on the Cherry 2000 Mustang. Good progress. I have accomplished the scorched paint effect to my safisfaction. Also the bumpers and winch have been fabricated. Very pleased so far. More soon.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no work on bench (kitchen table for now )still same 










but i been going through shyt and trying to organize


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well I gotta work on Wednesday and its only 15 minutes early over here in MD so what the hell. Here's whats on the "dresser" as my work bench was sanded down and re-shelacked today.

Shot a green flake over the pink, and picked out a wheel tire combo from the 70 amt impala kit. I pulled a spare 409 from a 62 impala which I think will look just fine in there, car will sit slightly higher as the frame sits a little below the rockers.


























Was listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan while building and the name hit me, "Riviera Paradise"

Phil


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

first round of customer work has started !


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Finished the Cherry 2000 Mustang. Check my album for pics.

Started a 40 Ford pick-up which is going top be built as a 50's-60's in progress hot rod. It'll be primer grey with a couple of surf boards. Not too detailed, just a nice easy build to decompress. Pics, next Wednesday.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres one of my many builds that are going on.
my 6 4 caddy drop top
painted in HOK violet pearl 

















and to think i painted it with the testors one shot purple.I hate that shit now.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's whats on my bench. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sick.....


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 1 2009, 06:40 PM~13459053
> *Here's whats on my bench.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting build


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NO PROGRESSS ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING PACKED UP IN GARAGE 

AND TAKING IT TO MY BROTHERS SO I CAN CLOSE IN 1/2 GARAGE FOR MY HOBBY ROOM

DOING IT RIGHT, FRAME UP WALL,DOOR FRAME, SHEET ROCK AND INSULATING , 

GONNA MAKE SURE ALL IS SEALED UP NO LITTLE CRACKS OR ANYTHING

SO I CAN WORK IN THERE WITHOUT BUGS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:40 PM~13459053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY, VERY, VERY, NICE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 1 2009, 09:40 PM~13459053
> *Here's whats on my bench.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:40 PM~13459053
> *Here's whats on my bench.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WICKED BRO!! JUST WICKED


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, no pics this week. got the rivi all foiled up and ready for clear. gonna get a can of folk art this weekend


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

theyre just sitting the camaro is primed up


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

this topic has kinda vanished, but if i keep posting on wednesdays maybe i'll get something NEW finished


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang..havnt seen this one in a LONG time..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2009, 05:05 PM~14617765
> *dang..havnt seen this one in a LONG time..
> *




talkin bout bringin up old sheeeit lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

didnt have time to post yesterday so here we go . got tired of lookin at my el camino , so i pulled this one out , still have a lil ways to go .


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres my work bench


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13459427
> *very interesting build
> *


i like this build! lookin good!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 31 2009, 08:24 PM~14643166
> *i like this build! lookin good!!
> *


here's what's on my bench, getting ready for round 3 on mini truckin's model build!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

This was on my bench wednesday 2 weeks ago... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 02:22 PM~14645273
> *This was on my bench wednesday 2 weeks ago... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CADDY CHASSIS :0 


WANT ONE..................... : :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 1 2009, 05:45 AM~14645303
> *THATS A CADDY CHASSIS  :0
> WANT ONE..................... : :biggrin:
> *


Yep it is! :biggrin:  It will have basically everything, interior and depending on the size of the battery it will also feature enough room in the trunk to place a nice hydro setup in. Opening the doors is something I consider doing on my RC Cruiser.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 08:22 AM~14645273
> *This was on my bench wednesday 2 weeks ago... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i wish my brain worked like this!!!!! :0 nice jevries !!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 06:53 AM~14645438
> *i wish my brain worked like this!!!!! :0 nice jevries !!
> *


Thanx Gary! I sometimes wish I could turn my brain off!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK, JEVRIES.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 1 2009, 08:45 AM~14645759
> *NICE WORK, JEVRIES.
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

heres the bench...65 impala and civic fresh out the strip tank


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HEY MAN, U GONNA WORK ON THAT CONVERSION VAN EVER AGAIN?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 5 2009, 06:21 PM~14685494
> *HEY MAN, U GONNA WORK ON THAT CONVERSION VAN EVER AGAIN?
> *


yeah i had to get it back out i finally have a paint idea for it :biggrin: but damn it still needs a lot of body work :uh: i better get busy


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

spare tire case for the back of the Caddy is a cap from a gallon jug of industrial Isopropyl


















putty and sanding away the grip texture


































sanding, clean up and weld beads to finish it before paint


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 5 2009, 04:47 PM~14686839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you look busy, Bro :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I HAVE THIS ONE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14687014
> *you look busy, Bro  :biggrin:
> *


IT JUST LOOKS LIKE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

AND THIS ONE


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14687004
> *spare tire case for the back of the Caddy is a cap from a gallon jug of industrial Isopropyl
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you. Progress is slow but is moving forward


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14687004
> *spare tire case for the back of the Caddy is a cap from a gallon jug of industrial Isopropyl
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go bro!!   

I carry a 1/12 wheel with me everyday in search for the perfect cap for a spare wheelcover. For miniature parts also check out Ebay beads stores, it's insane the amount of usuable (chromed) parts for superlow prices.:biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Aug 5 2009, 09:39 PM~14689880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advise, Thanks!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn, it looks like a kick drum or one of those big drums that the dude carries in the parade band


























26" wheel (in scale) .... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol that thing is huge lol


looks good bro, but its massive lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

not much goin on just shot this mustang today (custom blue with a blue pearl midcoat)and got the reatta in primer and some interior work to the galaxie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

been workin on that 99 silveraldo in my topic and started buildin stuff for my garage dio. Its just a ruff parts bench. Ill paint it white and add glass and parts.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

here's my workbench wednesday. Desk as of last night anyway.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AS OF LAST NITE. COUPLE OF PRIMED BODIES, STRIPPED PRIMER OFF 59 WAGON.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 AM~15363725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see that mini, didnt think you would build another


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got some work in yesturday ! I had a set back so it put me behind on LINC's 4dr ! I forgot to soak it ! So now its soaking in the blue bath ! I had the mud mixed already so i pulled out my 90ed hearse and started slinging mud on it ! Shit started flowing easy and just kept on it ! Now its in frist stage primer ! After it sets up i will fix the areas that are need of it and then block it and reprime and add moldings ! 

I'll get a few pics up in little bit!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 08:20 AM~15363761
> *i see that mini, didnt think you would build another
> *


ITS A MINI MINI.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a day late but heres whats on my bench


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 02:03 PM~14617738
> *this topic has kinda vanished, but if i keep posting on wednesdays maybe i'll get something NEW finished
> 
> 
> ...




damn that pink caddy in the backround is tight,any more pics??????


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 10:11 AM~15375786
> *damn that pink caddy in the backround is tight,any more pics??????
> *


its about to be rebuilt cause it came to me broke thanks to the post office  but it was a really nice build not sure what shade of pink that is cause i got it from chris619
















i hope to do it justice :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

big bench
























small bench
















polish this out...hoping to get it foiled tonight!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tryin to finish these two up. Not much left but small details.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT ROADSTER TRUCK NEEDS SOME WOODEN BED STAKE'S !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 10:47 PM~15429325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP ADD THEM TO IT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

u think still stake it even tho the beds about half the size? Ill go ahead and slice them and try it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GO AHEAD CUT THAT SHIT ! YOU KNOW I WOULD ! ME + PLASTIC + A KNIFE = SOMTEHING GETTING FUCKED UP !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2009, 12:03 AM~15430212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make the board touch the top of the bed i think will look better !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

had a few minutes at the bench after work tonight. getting this 79 all cleaned up.

















gonna leave it at this height. make a daily cruiser outta it. gonna go with a dark green micro flake, 2 tone green interior. curbside.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2009, 12:58 AM~15430804
> *had a few minutes at the bench after work tonight. getting this 79 all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT IT TUCKS THEM DOUBLE DEUCES NICE !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15430804
> *had a few minutes at the bench after work tonight. getting this 79 all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...


  i likes looks tight bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres what my workbench looks like


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This what i got on thd bench tonight. Started doing all the pain in the ass jams on this sdime. I dunno if the doors will really funtion or not. Lol.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15565403
> *This what i got on thd bench tonight. Started doing all the pain in the ass jams on this sdime. I dunno if the doors will really funtion or not. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS COOL BRO. WHY WONT THE DOORS FUNCTION?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 4 2009, 08:25 PM~15565461
> *LOOKS COOL BRO. WHY WONT THE DOORS FUNCTION?
> *


cause it may piss me off and just get glued in place. Lol. 

Opening doors aint something im used to doing. The ol lady wanted to see what alls involded in it so im showin her.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 05:31 PM~15565518
> *cause it may piss me off and just get glued in place. Lol.
> 
> Opening doors aint something im used to doing. The ol lady wanted to see what alls involded in it so im showin her.
> *


like the monte :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2009, 08:35 PM~15565564
> *like the monte  :biggrin:
> *


yup. I may just be gettin my feet wet, but i go alittle deeper each time. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2009, 01:58 AM~15430804
> *had a few minutes at the bench after work tonight. getting this 79 all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...


caddys lookin good bro. them spokes look rite at home on it


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15379328
> *its about to be rebuilt cause it came to me broke thanks to the post office   but it was a really nice build not sure what shade of pink that is cause i got it from chris619
> 
> 
> ...



thats not from chris619 it from me.. sarry to hear it got trashed.. if you want the paint # hit me up in a pm


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 08:20 PM~15565403
> *This what i got on thd bench tonight. Started doing all the pain in the ass jams on this sdime. I dunno if the doors will really funtion or not. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


you just gotta believe brotha..BELIEVE..LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k bro you could make that shit work gonna be tricky but its possible..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 5 2009, 11:55 AM~15571273
> *you just gotta believe brotha..BELIEVE..LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k bro you could make that shit work gonna be tricky but its possible..
> *


 looks eazy? Do it like a hood right? But sideways. Lol. Im thinkin glue my tubes to the headliner of the cab. Then bend the hindge and glue it to the headliner of the doors? Now i dunno if it'll hold them big fuckers up on its own. Lol. 
Fukidunno? Thats why i dont do it.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 10:30 PM~15430530
> *make  the  board  touch the  top  of the  bed    i  think  will  look  better  !
> *



a lil preview of the wednesday bench at the WRK CHAWP :biggrin: 









I CUT THE ROOF OFF instead of redoing the whole car


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 5 2009, 02:24 PM~15570980
> *
> thats not from chris619 it from me.. sarry to hear it got trashed.. if you want the paint # hit me up in a pm
> *


sorry bout that, pm sent


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2009, 03:09 PM~15572068
> *looks eazy?  Do it like a hood right? But sideways. Lol. Im thinkin glue my tubes to the headliner of the cab.  Then bend the hindge and glue it to the headliner of the doors? Now i dunno if it'll hold them big fuckers up on its own. Lol.
> Fukidunno?  Thats why i dont do it.
> *


Give em a set of struts to help hold the doors up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15565403
> *This what i got on thd bench tonight. Started doing all the pain in the ass jams on this sdime. I dunno if the doors will really funtion or not. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


That is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2009, 10:09 AM~15572068
> *looks eazy?  Do it like a hood right? But sideways. Lol. Im thinkin glue my tubes to the headliner of the cab.  Then bend the hindge and glue it to the headliner of the doors? Now i dunno if it'll hold them big fuckers up on its own. Lol.
> Fukidunno?  Thats why i dont do it.
> *


in gseeds' tech topic about hinges he gave a good tip i never thought of.... he bends the hinge tube a little so there is tension on the wire for the hinges.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=452549&st=0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 6 2009, 12:07 AM~15579320
> *in gseeds' tech topic about hinges he gave a good tip i never thought of.... he bends the hinge tube a little so there is tension on the wire for the hinges....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=452549&st=0
> *


 cool


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i got the 61 on the bench i am still working on. waiting on some goodies from rick to come in :biggrin: so i did some re organizing in my room with my kits took me a couple of days was running outa room....lol :biggrin: 
and cleaned my bench off.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i got the 61 on the bench i am still working on. waiting on some goodies from rick to come in :biggrin: so i did some re organizing in my room with my kits took me a couple of days was running outa room....lol :biggrin: 
and cleaned my bench off.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i got the 61 on the bench i am still working on. waiting on some goodies from rick to come in :biggrin: so i did some re organizing in my room with my kits took me a couple of days was running outa room....lol :biggrin: 
and cleaned my bench off.































:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN I WOULDNT KNW WHAT TO DO WITH THAT MANY MODELS :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2009, 04:15 PM~15634990
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  DAMN I WOULDNT KNW WHAT TO DO WITH THAT MANY MODELS  :0  :0
> *


build,build,and build some more


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

On my bench today ! I also worked on a project for NUTHAIRDRIVER !










But no pics ! The camera was dead !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2009, 05:07 PM~15636657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: SHOW OFF :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

WRKN ON A DIECAST ,,, AESY BUILD


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

this is for the wagon buildoff on LDC

tires are big and little fatty whites from rep and min co of md with supremes from a 70 impala









hood hinge via Minidreams schooling









sprayed color one shot inca gold









phil


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 11 2009, 05:09 PM~15634931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I THOUGHT I HAD A LOTTA KITS :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

a little late, but heres what I worked on after work last night.

trying to finish up my "smooth blue" 65
mounted a Caprice Landau on a caddy chassis.
and started trimming up a 68


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

did some more pattern last night and finally painted and put the wheels on


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 04:53 PM~15636506
> *On  my  bench  today !  I  also  worked  on  a  project  for  NUTHAIRDRIVER !
> 
> 
> ...


big body, big body,,I call on you, come to me, come to me, hear my comand.
big body.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2009, 04:15 PM~15634990
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  DAMN I WOULDNT KNW WHAT TO DO WITH THAT MANY MODELS  :0  :0
> *


He don't either, that's why they're still on the shelves. :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2009, 10:41 AM~15644245
> *big body, big body,,I call on you, come to me, come to me, hear my comand.
> big body.....
> *


 :biggrin: big bodies and the bu are mine! hes doing some work for me! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is what ive been pissen with .





catchin nose bleeds over here :biggrin: 




























plans.

4 wheels steering
4 wheel disk, with drive line break system (like on the real deal monster trucks)
12 shock set up (gonna try and make my own shitz)
not sure if ima do the body LIFT, or just keep it all suspension?!?
scratch the whole exsaust, roll bar, 
lost on a motor ideah, but im guessin a supercharged or twin turbo'd big block
fill in the hole in the hood

all i n all, this is just a straight outline of whats been floatin around in my head, i plan to take my time and work when i have time  so who knows when this will get done  but it will for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well heres a pic of a truck i'm practicing my paint on, wasn't planning on building it, but i might after all.









candy red over gold base.

ps.i have to make some room for a work area, just started building.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good homie and jeff that truck is goin to be crazy


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

still working on tahoe and 76 (future 75 caprice ) sorry it a cell phone pic


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 11 2009, 03:09 PM~15634931
> *i got the 61 on the bench i am still working on. waiting on some goodies from rick to come in :biggrin:  so i did some re organizing in my room with my kits took me a couple of days was running outa room....lol :biggrin:
> and cleaned my bench off.
> 
> ...



Holly triple post batman.. 

You should see your stuff real soon sent it priority.. So probably today..

Hook a ****** up with those wheels from the 55 belair goodguy kit...lol..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 12 2009, 06:54 PM~15647741
> *Holly triple post batman..
> 
> You should see your stuff real soon sent it priority.. So probably today..
> ...


yeah sorry bout the triple post was having issues posting.
no problem brotha. i got ya. pm me your addy. i already threw the box out i got from ya that had it on there.. lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

today is wedsday! I get to post, but I have to pick up moms for a doctor visit..
and my daily verbal beat down! but I will be back...
(dont act so excited :angry: )


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

today's project  










































.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

wow that engine is very detailed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work on that Rig and that 4dr is a neat project ! I like the fact you switch the front end ! I wish i would have thought of that on mine ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some updates to what i got the caprice at and Linc's caddy i have to get some more plastic which i am going after in a few minutes ! 


















I need to go pick up a smaller stock for the wheel well molding !
Here's pics of the caprice !


















































Still alot more to handle on this and here is my Impala/caprice Miniversion donk !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15706679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mini. the front end switch was your idea from some time ago/ u switched front ends so the hood could open and converted the door panals to 4dr. the topic is waaaaaaaaaay back somewhere.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Finished cutting the inner fenders out of this so it can lay rocker. Shaved the door handles, mirror holes. Thinking about sectioning the Escalade 3rd brake light and grafting it in place of the S10s. Every since I saw that Silverado on here with it done, I have been wanting to do it. But I might just fill it instead.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i just did the lock up on the caddy yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15706978
> *Finished cutting the inner fenders out of this so it can lay rocker. Shaved the door handles, mirror holes. Thinking about sectioning the Escalade 3rd brake light and grafting it in place of the S10s. Every since I saw that Silverado on here with it done, I have been wanting to do it. But I might just fill it instead.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Perry's resin conversion????


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2009, 11:57 AM~15713808
> *Is this the Perry's resin conversion????
> *



Yeah it is.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 19 2009, 12:31 PM~15714221
> *Yeah it is.
> *


Does it come stock or is it a drag truck? I've only seen the drag truck.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2009, 12:35 PM~15714264
> *Does it come stock or is it a drag truck? I've only seen the drag truck.
> *



Stock ! it has the king cab , interior , and chassie !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet, thanks mini. Guess I gotta order me 1 (or 2). :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

workin on some new bead locks for the big boy!


heres what i did to get them  


back of the wheel










front of wheel










take and remove the center cap of the wheel, and put the wheel on your dremel  

and take and spin the wheel and take your miter saw and hold it on the wheel, right behind the lip of the wheel  and pretty much saw thew, untill the back lip of the wheel is free  

like so









now take and sand down the front lip smooth  and take the back lip and put it on the front  

like so









you can paint you choice of colors and do what you want for the bead, but its a pretty simple thing to do to add some different shit to your wheel  










took about 5 min. to do one wheel, but my dumbass wanted the bolts around the edge of the bead, so i got the bright ideah of droppin pin heads in there all the way around, and its been about 20 min. and i only got 1 now lol

but ima plug at this and hopefully i have a full set by the weekend  



plus i seen this on a photobucket page, and figure ide give it a try


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good jeff cant wait to see it done


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres my current projects, i layed some kandy down on the 51 kustom, and sprayed some pearl on a 51 coupe wich i plan on using for a slot car dragster sinc eit was a donor for my 51 kustom, still have to do some mods on the chevy luv before i spray that 1.










i plan on sprayin some clear god willing this weekend. just have to get some more activator.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 19 2009, 04:27 PM~15717606
> *heres my current projects, i layed some kandy down on the 51 kustom, and sprayed some pearl on a 51 coupe wich i plan on using for a slot car dragster sinc eit was a donor for my 51 kustom, still have to do some mods on the chevy luv before i spray that 1.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO... THE 51 CUSTOM IS FUCKEN SWEET.....NICE WORK MR. MAGRAW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

one wheel done :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2009, 09:37 PM~15719200
> *one wheel done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good jeff


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i know im late but this was on mine 










more in my builds


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 20 2009, 01:33 AM~15719148
> *DAMN BRO... THE 51 CUSTOM IS FUCKEN SWEET.....NICE WORK MR. MAGRAW.
> *


thanks man, its commin together lil by lil.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a little sumpin sumpin on the bench. Doing a quickie afx conversion on a 66 442 for someone. I've since moved the front wheel well further foward some more to reflect the real car and opened up the rear wheel well some.
Paul


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love them old altered drag cars!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 25 2009, 10:03 AM~15776109
> *I love them old altered drag cars!
> 
> 
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2009, 08:37 PM~15719200
> *one wheel done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER GET MOVIN ! I'M GOING TO ROLL YOU OVER WITH MY *CUSTOMERS SURPRISE !*











BUT THIS IS HOW HE WANTS IT 


















HE JUST WANTED IT WITH A CADDY FRONT CLIP BUT I WENT AND ITS GOING TO BE ALL CADDY !

ALOT OF CUTTING TODAY 2 TRUCK ITS AND 2 CADDY SUV'S ! I WASN'T GOING TO DO THIS MUCH BUT MY IDEAS STARTED GOING WILD SO I JUST KEPT CUTTIN :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 06:33 PM~15780478
> *YOU  BETTER  GET  MOVIN  !  I'M  GOING  TO  ROLL  YOU  OVER WITH  MY  CUSTOMERS SURPRISE !
> 
> 
> ...






:0 DUDE! YOUR A BEAST! :biggrin: 


ME LIKES :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks real good bro!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres my almost done build, its a chevy luv i found at a swapmeet a few weeks ago,thats gonna be a new 1/24th scale dragster slot car, that i'm putting together.i scratch built the chasis outta piano wire,the motor mount and wheelie bars were bought and the guide flag, the chasis is complete minus the motor and body mounts.

i have to decide how fast i want it to run. ne ways here we go









the chasis being built.i'm not that good at sodering.









h.o.k hot pink pbc with a violet pearl over it, (hard to see in the pics) cleared with nason clear.









boy do i luv them rear tires,can't wait to run it at the local slot car track.  
just have to build a motor and mount the body.









here it is on the tech board.
i do have a bed cover i cut out to hide all the mods and motor.just have to mount it.

ne ways i'll keep u posted on how it does at the slot car track, can't wait to see it run.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work on the slot truck.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*heres what i got on my bench...55 nomad pro touring style....enjoy!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

What motor you putting in it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 25 2009, 05:43 PM~15782349
> *What motor you putting in it.
> *



PROLLY A VETTE OR? :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 WAGON GUTS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

as of 15 minutes ago, when i turned off the lights.
Did a bit of work on my 2 door big body, getting things finallized on the all black caddy, and messed around with my leCab a bit.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

put this in my room i got from work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice work Chris.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15785963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the hood on the dually and sweet job on the trailer homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got the artilleries today bro. Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2009, 09:11 PM~15786124
> *I got the artilleries today bro. Thanks.
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea ! Really nice work on the trailer and on the detail work on your nova ! 


I couldn't remember if the cab had a hood or not so i tossed in a hood i had Chris ! Looks like you got it and put stright to a build ! The whole combo is bitchen !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 26 2009, 01:54 AM~15785963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 26 2009, 06:54 AM~15785963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys and mini i dont thank it did and thanks for sending it back, the caddy hoods.. your a good guy


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

just build the engine last night , i still have to add hoses :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK ON THE TRAILER CHRIS.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

wheres that kit from with the trailer and truck? damnn


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Nov 27 2009, 12:04 AM~15794458
> *wheres that kit from with the trailer and truck? damnn
> *


Not a kit, all scratchbuilt.


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

plastic casts?


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

i gues the car and truck obviously arnt the trailers home made..duh...


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

sorry for the crappy pics..just a 454 centralized...side pipes..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

its all 1/24 scale plastic


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2009, 12:11 AM~15786124
> *I got the artilleries today bro. Thanks.
> *



cast those artilleries soon, then we can put some complete sets together with the parts I'm gonna be casting............


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t whats every1 workin on ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WE AN'T DONE THIS IN A WHILE ! LETS SEE WHAT PROJECTS ARE GOING ON WITH THE BUILDERS HERE ON LAY IT LOW !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 05:42 PM~20579873
> *WE  AN'T  DONE  THIS  IN  A  WHILE  !  LETS  SEE  WHAT    PROJECTS  ARE  GOING    ON  WITH  THE  BUILDERS    HERE  ON  LAY  IT  LOW  !
> *


good call mini.... used to be one of the best threads going


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started work on this late last nite....
went through 3 50 Chevy parts boxes to get all the parts I need....
Weathered combo:
50 Chevy pickup
MPC trailer
and a 32 Ford 5 window....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

buff this
















assemble that


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Start restoring this...*










'66 Buick restoration photo album


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 06:15 PM~20581261
> *Start restoring this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats gonna be fun


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 09:23 PM~20581309
> *:wow: thats gonna be fun
> *


Just noticed Modelhaus sells the replacement body; $26. I'll probably just go that route since it ain't gonna be mine.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 09:41 PM~20581882
> *Just noticed Modelhaus sells the replacement body; $26. I'll probably just go that route since it ain't gonna be mine.
> *


Modelhaus has a body that cheap ? Hell i might get 1 and part it up and then use an AMT chevelle and save my-self about $50.00 buying a resin kit or a kit off ebay !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

got the weathering done to the truck....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 08:05 PM~20582041
> *got the weathering done to the truck....
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging the shit out of this!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... I keep gettin better at this weathering everytime...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good topic.. you guys should keep it alive this time..


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 09:20 PM~20582143
> *Thanks bro.... I keep gettin better at this weathering everytime...
> *


That look great...how'd you do the weathering?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill get some outside pics tomorrow, but what I did was used Rustoleum Rust Primer, and then took a cosmetic sponge and put a coat of each of the following acrylic paints.... white, turquoise, apple green, burnt sienna and red. let it dry and then take some rubbing alcohol and a sponge and dab the wet sponge soaked in alcohol and it lifts the paint exposing each layer.... take your time and dont leave the alcohol on the paint too long... maybe 5 or 10 seconds at the most and a dry sponge to pull the paint...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 09:41 PM~20581882
> *Just noticed Modelhaus sells the replacement body; $26. I'll probably just go that route since it ain't gonna be mine.
> *


what you gonna do with that body when you get the modelhaus replacement ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 09:46 PM~20581926
> *Modelhaus  has  a  body that  cheap ?  Hell i  might  get  1  and  part  it  up  and  then  use  an  AMT  chevelle  and  save  my-self  about  $50.00  buying  a  resin  kit  or  a  kit  off  ebay !
> *


Mini, I think Don sells most of his body's only, for $26- $28 .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some outside pics....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 11:21 AM~20585905
> *Some outside pics....
> 
> 
> ...


your grill is too shinny!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This is what i got so far of the hearse painted 65 vert.. I could not do any work last
night.. because the coils I got from home depot are to big for the front..
I will pick some up today.. i need a steering column and a steering wheel..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 19 2011, 11:28 AM~20585935
> *your grill is too shinny!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh its not done yet... Gonna get weathered along with the front and rear bumpers....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 18 2011, 06:39 PM~20582947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the cragars need to be oxidized too


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 10:21 AM~20585905
> *Some outside pics....
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 19 2011, 12:25 PM~20586291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH?? LMAO....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i think a bomb went off....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2011, 08:35 AM~20584157
> *what you gonna do with that body when you get the modelhaus replacement ?
> *


It's in pieces


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 12:11 PM~20586574
> *
> HUH?? LMAO....
> *


reminds me of the 1:1's, i hate to see them like this :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: DAMN DOES THAT BI%$ START? LOOKS SIK


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 25 2011, 02:34 PM~20627104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike is sick!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Well since I'm foiling the glasshouse I thought I'd pull this out and foil it too! Don't know why my camera doesn't capture the true colors but its a lot nicer in person!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 25 2011, 05:57 PM~20628425
> *Well since I'm foiling the glasshouse I thought I'd pull this out and foil it too! Don't know why my camera doesn't capture the true colors but its a lot nicer in person!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vert


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2011, 09:23 PM~20628634
> *Nice vert
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2011, 07:42 PM~20627888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 06:53 PM~20628935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours is the reason i got one too i have like 3 R34s and i dont even like the damm car


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

last nite we had a tornado close to my town was awake till 2am got bored so pulled out a kit started another project lol. 
still have a lot sanding and work to it but rollpan is getting rite close to the shape.. 
that styrene piece is not glued yet and thats not the shape am going for.. :biggrin: 



















more pics on my thread!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20627104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



always top work ! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20629062
> *yours is the reason i got one too i have like 3 R34s and i dont even like the damm car
> *


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is waht i just got back working on yesterday


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 06:53 PM~20628935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice GTR


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 25 2011, 02:34 PM~20627104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is this 1/25 scale? :wow: dammmmmmmm. even if it is'nt..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+May 25 2011, 07:08 PM~20629096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool start on the 61..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is all I got done Tuesday night and wendsday morning..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol jeff aint gonna like this..... this camper top went into surgery


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 02:05 AM~20631297
> *nice truck family..  i hope everything else storm wise, dont get no worse?
> beautiful..
> cool start on the 61..
> *


Yeah I hope bro that was the second time this week there's a tornado. Shits crazy Around here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I got a few minutes to work yesterday, since im still on standby to go back to work.... forest fires are still burning, and I aint getting paid.

the paint looks wierd in the pics, its duplicolor match - GM blue, with krylon fusion mystic flake over it. no clear yet.
Just wanted to build a quicky, something id see driving around town here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also put in some work on my 2 door, still a LONG way to go....then im gonna cast it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 26 2011, 10:28 AM~20632448
> *also put in some work on my 2 door, still a LONG way to go....then im gonna cast it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: how much is going to go for??


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 25 2011, 07:37 PM~20627858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/12 scale bro.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

cool start on the 61..
[/quote]
thankks menn i hope it come out a lil better than all my other builds though


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 26 2011, 11:27 AM~20632440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: I Want!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 26 2011, 11:27 AM~20632440
> *I got a few minutes to work yesterday, since im still on standby to go back to work.... forest fires are still burning, and I aint getting paid.
> 
> the paint looks wierd in the pics, its duplicolor match - GM blue, with krylon fusion mystic flake over it. no clear yet.
> ...


I'm using those rims on a 454, unless I find a stepside before I get around to that project. Color looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a day late lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 11:40 PM~20637198
> *a day late lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20637198
> *a day late lol
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff, that little jeep is fuckin bad ass!!! Damn....... can I have it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 26 2011, 08:45 PM~20636687
> *I'm using those rims on a 454, unless I find a stepside before I get around to that project. Color looks good.
> *


I may have a sportside box layin in my "chev truck stash" lol ill look tonight and get at ya.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry but my post is ganna have a story to it..lol.

So a few months ago Jeff(dropped) texts me a picture and says check this out, hows it look.. My reply.. "Bad ass" followed by a picture of the same ride, same wheels, and built just about the same. I then say been working on mine for a while but kinda lost interest in it.. Between the next few texts we kinda challenge each other to get them done. Since then we have been pushing each other and bouncing ideas off each other. They no longer look the same due to me convincing jeff the top need to be removed..lol.. But here is my version..

























Still needs clear and the interior finished. Hoping to have it done for next weeks show..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

both yours and jeffs looks sick! cant wait to see these done!!

now you guys have me wanting 1 of those! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 10:03 AM~20640519
> *Sorry but my post is ganna have a story to it..lol.
> 
> So a few months ago Jeff(dropped) texts me a picture and says check this out, hows it look.. My reply.. "Bad ass" followed by a picture of the same ride, same wheels, and built just about the same. I then say been working on mine for a while but kinda lost interest in it.. Between the next few texts we kinda challenge each other to get them done. Since then we have been pushing each other and bouncing ideas off each other. They no longer look the same due to me convincing jeff the top need to be removed..lol.. But here is my version..
> ...


Reminds me of one I seen back in Georgia that was layed out. That looks killer Rick.... Paint is perfect too...


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

DIGGIN THEM TRACKERS THE VERT ONE LOOKS LIKE A CARTOON CAR IN A WAY.....WAY SICK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 11:08 AM~20640541
> *Reminds me of one I seen back in Georgia that was layed out. That looks killer Rick.... Paint is perfect too...
> *


Ive always wanted a real one but there kinda like scooters and fat girls.. Real fun untill your boys see you and laugh at you.. Im hoping to get this damn thing cleared but it wont stop raining or being cold..


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

NUTTIN WRONG WIT FAT GURLS...THEY NEED LOVE TOO...I LOVE MY GURL! LOL HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 10:11 AM~20640558
> *Ive always wanted a real one but there kinda like scooters and fat girls.. Real fun untill your boys see you and laugh at you.. Im hoping to get this damn thing cleared but it wont stop raining or being cold..
> *


what use to kill me was seein guys lay out the early 80's 2 door cavaliers or that crappy ass tercel hatchback. If you gonna put money into droppin a car, go out and get something a little nicer than that....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 10:14 AM~20640577
> *what use to kill me was seein guys lay out the early 80's 2 door cavaliers or that crappy ass tercel hatchback. If you gonna put money into droppin a car, go out and get something a little nicer than that....
> *


people back then didnt have the disposeable income they have now remember bolt ons cost like 1500 back in the day knockoffs were at least 2500, juice cost even more. my homie worked at mcdonalds for like 8 years to build his cutty up.

cutlass is long gone hes building a stanced Audi


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 10:11 AM~20640558
> *Ive always wanted a real one but there kinda like scooters and fat girls.. Real fun untill your boys see you and laugh at you.. Im hoping to get this damn thing cleared but it wont stop raining or being cold..
> *


mee too till i drove one didnt realize how shitty they were


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 27 2011, 11:07 AM~20640539
> *both yours and jeffs looks sick!  cant wait to see these done!!
> 
> now you guys have me wanting 1 of those! :biggrin:
> *


PM me your adress. Ive got one for ya! its just the chassis/body/glass but someone painted the glass black. its yours if you want it.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 27 2011, 11:27 AM~20640660
> *PM me your adress. Ive got one for ya! its just the chassis/body/glass but someone painted the glass black. its yours if you want it.
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff has extra clear back glass and the front should be easy to use sheet plastic..Get to it Linc...lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 27 2011, 01:27 PM~20640660
> *PM me your adress. Ive got one for ya! its just the chassis/body/glass but someone painted the glass black. its yours if you want it.
> 
> 
> ...



Rubbing alcohol should take the paint right off that glass.  Let it sit for about a week, and she'll be brand new and shiney!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 10:50 AM~20640794
> *Rubbing alcohol should take the paint right off that glass.  Let it sit for about a week, and she'll be brand new and shiney!!
> *


i dont have anywhere i can let glass sit in alcohol or bodies to be stripped or id strip all the ones ive fucked up and need to fix!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[/quote]


so i see you might not need the back glass son! throw that in with the rest of my goodies will ya!? i may have 1 on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 01:03 PM~20640519
> *Sorry but my post is ganna have a story to it..lol.
> 
> So a few months ago Jeff(dropped) texts me a picture and says check this out, hows it look.. My reply.. "Bad ass" followed by a picture of the same ride, same wheels, and built just about the same. I then say been working on mine for a while but kinda lost interest in it.. Between the next few texts we kinda challenge each other to get them done. Since then we have been pushing each other and bouncing ideas off each other. They no longer look the same due to me convincing jeff the top need to be removed..lol.. But here is my version..
> ...





damnit! i shoulda left the top on lol! *NO ***** :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 27 2011, 11:14 AM~20640919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good! cool lil car J.. what that is 8's on there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2011, 03:06 PM~20641225
> *lookin good! cool lil car J.. what that is 8's on there lol
> *




they some 10's bish........... but i keep um clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 27 2011, 02:13 PM~20640907
> *i dont have anywhere i can let glass sit in alcohol or bodies to be stripped or id strip all the ones ive fucked up and need to fix!
> *



Send them to my house, I'll strip them for ya. (no ****) Just pay shipping.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 01:17 PM~20641656
> *Come to my house, I'll strip  for you.  Just pay for it.
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 26 2011, 07:40 PM~20637198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe chop the windshield? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2011, 05:12 PM~20641953
> *  :naughty:  :boink:  *


Fixed that for you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2011, 06:30 PM~20642335
> *:wow:  :wow:
> maybe chop the windshield? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *





already thinking about that lol................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 06:33 PM~20642352
> *Fixed that for you!
> *





:twak: go to your room!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 07:01 PM~20642503
> *:twak: go to your room!
> *



:roflmao: Im in my room now.  Workin on the caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2011, 06:30 PM~20642335
> *:wow:  :wow:
> maybe chop the windshield? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *

































much better! 

door panel detail next!

and linc............... let me know if your gonna need that glass!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 27 2011, 10:27 AM~20640660
> *PM me your adress. Ive got one for ya! its just the chassis/body/glass but someone painted the glass black. its yours if you want it.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 if lic dont want it I DO!! i cut mine and dont want to mess with it now!!
  jeffy...what happened to our "build..not build off" build.....now you go get in to a tracker build off....I want part of this!! if MADEMAN can get me that tracker ITS ON!! cuz i dont want to strip my cut tracker to do this, i wanna start fresh! :biggrin: sorry to put my foot in the door jeffy, but you left me hangin on our BUILD-not-BUILD off motivational build!  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 10:20 PM~20644808
> *:0 if lic dont want it I DO!! i cut mine and dont want to mess with it now!!
> *



packed up heading to canada! :biggrin: 

and jeff, yes ill take the glass bro! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2011, 01:22 AM~20644826
> *packed up heading to canada!  :biggrin:
> 
> and jeff, yes ill take the glass bro!  :biggrin:
> *




itll be minus the windsheild  but you can have the rest!

i have to try and make it to the post office to ship some shit out to frank, so either text or pm me your addy, i have it around here somewhere, but just to be safe


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 10:24 PM~20644841
> *itll be minus the windsheild   but you can have the rest!
> 
> i have to try and make it to the post office to ship some shit out to frank, so either text or pm me your addy, i have it around here somewhere, but just to be safe
> *


you finish the other 3 things i sent you?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2011, 01:54 AM~20644999
> *you finish the other 3 things i sent you?
> *




hell no! im dippin the 6fo, i dont like how that came put, it coulda been done better IMO., i have to paint and foil the 60 still (weather pending.....its been raining for the past 3 weeks lol)

and the caddy is done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 07:24 PM~20644841
> *itll be minus the windsheild   but you can have the rest!
> 
> i have to try and make it to the post office to ship some shit out to frank, so either text or pm me your addy, i have it around here somewhere, but just to be safe
> *


just send him the damn windshield too... u already chopped the top off your frame... make a new windshield for it... some crazy carved out lookin top edge


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 28 2011, 03:19 AM~20645270
> *just send him the damn windshield too... u already chopped the top off your frame... make a new windshield for it... some crazy carved out lookin top edge
> *




dont tell me foo! :angry: 

if i had clear sheet layin around, i would make a windsheild, and the mom an pop hobby shop doesnt have any! 

so chill!...............i need the windsheild DAD!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

managed to get rid of the worst of the fisheyes using future tomorrow ill reclear it again.
















this is on deck for primer finally








this was on deck too








but then this happened








taping this off for the yellow tomorrow 








wet sand and foil, clear over it then done.








just clear and its done too, this will be the first off the bench once the trim is done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Swift motion, thinking about buying the CTS and making it work with this body the vette kits are way too narrow.
















Ex Gearz buildoff truck








Chicago Edition Cadillac trying to find info on that fucking car is impossible other than it was green and black and it had spokes i cant find much else on it they only made them in 78-79


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Eso, cool projects man.. good to see you back at the bench :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A little something i been working on.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

badgas said:


> A little something i been working on.


 GXSR?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice as fuck!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> Nice as fuck!


x2 ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> x2 ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x3!!! DAMN


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bros. Here where it,s going!:sprint:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE ! Wild ass work on this bike !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1:10 GN


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

badass badgass:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


this post made me laugh like crazy jeral!! i see my bitch made the bench again, but today on my 35 minute drive home from work......i put it on my kids.......i was thinking of how i could cut down my long bed chevy to make a good shorty with out having to mess with resin bed, but make the cuts right on the cab side and tail gate side!! PM me with your secrets!! :thumbsup: bed came out wicked!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah I kno gota finish sumtin LOL!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> 1:10 GN


 a dude at the cruise in today had the torino body on the tamiya chassie you should look into that without the 4wd you can fit a interior in it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I kno gota finish sumtin LOL!![/QUOTE]

you dont have to finish this just send it to me:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I kno gota finish sumtin LOL!![/QUOTE]

oh yeah ill for sure take this one off your hands instead..:h5:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> Yeah I kno gota finish sumtin LOL!!


you dont have to finish this just send it to me:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
thats bad ass with the porthole window


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

*very nice*



badgas said:


> A little something i been working on.


very nice work . cant wait to see it finished:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

LoLife4Life said:


> Yeah I kno gota finish sumtin LOL!!


clean grille...did you make that?? looks killa


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Is this a amt 64 impala? 

this is on deck for primer finally


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

crxlowrider said:


> Is this a amt 64 impala?
> 
> this is on deck for primer finally


63 imp


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

been awhile since i got a chance to sit down at the bench but i been working on the 70 beach cruzier hearse!


















































































Probley the most STOCK looking build i have ever done ! This build also is using tips from other builders as Rick pointed out a few weeks ago that he didn't like the way i do my belts so i did them his way , and BIG C ask why i dont do underside detail so this build here i added gas lines and break lines ! And also i see all the detail that builders like Trend and Damage add to some there builds so i added hood brace detail and hood sping and latch ! This site is full of great builders that we all can learn from !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hearse is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> been awhile since i got a chance to sit down at the bench but i been working on the 70 beach cruzier hearse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's Rick's way of doing the belts. Im working on the belts for the GTR right now. could always learn something new.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> what's Rick's way of doing the belts. Im working on the belts for the GTR right now. could always learn something new.....


I was gluing the ribbon down then the photo etch i was gluing on top of the belts ! But Rick sale's the belts that are perfect for the photo etch were the the belt goes right into the opening and folds over and the buckles are free and move !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> been awhile since i got a chance to sit down at the bench but i been working on the 70 beach cruzier hearse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good mini!! you get the GM buckles from rick?!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> lookin good mini!! you get the GM buckles from rick?!


yes ! he carries 3 styles i got the gm cause of my caddies LOL!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

regalistic said:


> i think a bomb went off....


That's dedication! No bathroom breaks either? Is that piss in your cup? :rimshot:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok. I did the last set like that. Thought you two had another way of doing them. 
Working on a 5 point harness.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

shitty diaper green


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is what im working on rite noww


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> this is what im working on rite noww


 Does that caddy have a rollpan bumper??


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Does that caddy have a rollpan bumper??


i think u replied to the wrong picture


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks good


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

charlieshowtime said:


> i think u replied to the wrong picture


:rofl: :no: aint that a escalade ?? rear bumper does it have a rollpan???


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ooh hahaha my bad its cuzz ussually i think caddys as caddillacs but i really dont know whats a roll pan but ill take a picture of the bumperfor you to see


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MY MESSY ASS BENCH AS OF 3 THIS MORNING...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

regalistic said:


> MY MESSY ASS BENCH AS OF 3 THIS MORNING...


Can I have this!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I might mess around with this a bit


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

dariusmather said:


> Can I have this!?


lol.... if it frustrates me like i think its going too..... maybe:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> MY MESSY ASS BENCH AS OF 3 THIS MORNING...


LS elco!! do it up!! i went as far as entire front clip and even the monte doors on mine, then gave up! LOL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> :rofl: :no: aint that a escalade ?? rear bumper does it have a rollpan???


no rolly for the esky ofdat....you'll have to scratch build one up! shouldnt be too hard, i do em all the time for my mini trucks, i even did one for a camaro rear clip on my toyota truck!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


>


 looks like someone did some 1 off work?! looks good!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

makin some speaker molds


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

to me it looks like it has too much squat


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


>


nice work on the headers !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

RaiderPride said:


>


holy shit!!!! they look great


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> to me it looks like it has too much squat


Naw man its good...a lot of miami rides are like that


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the coments. Wanted to try something different. And going with a smooth street rod custum with the 56.


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

Mr.1/16th said:


> :biggrin: STARTED THE FRONT OF THE X-FRAME LASTNIGHT AND TODAY I WILL TRY AND FINISH THE CONVERTION FOR THE FRONT END


hey is that a scratch build frame


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

just casting decided to redo the bonnevilles speakers in black


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

metalmark said:


> my first build in quite some time... around 10 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamn how ya do that interiro on the caddy?looks fucking bad..haha or did it come with it?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice i still have yet to get a starliner


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

On my bench today. 

56 and 65 for our club buildoff.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think what I should work on is cleaning my bench! Haha!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sinicle said:


> I think what I should work on is cleaning my bench! Haha!


that vase u got there is missing flowers:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

whats on my bench..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> that vase u got there is missing flowers:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> that vase u got there is missing flowers:biggrin:


 I keep those flowers in a jar and add when needed! Haha!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah, i'm with sin, gotta get this picked up, probably when the kids go down for their nap, then i can get a start on my wonderbread build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope I got some damn power to work on shit tonite....damn storm knocked out power all over here, sucks ass too! I got ideas streaming and can't even put it into action.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

WISH I HAD A BIGGER WORKSPACE MY KITS TAKE UP MOST OF THE SPACE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gotta move the kits somewhere else. I work in a tiny closet under the stairs that is supposed to be a coat closet. Your desk alone right there is bigger than my space.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

trying to have this done by the 18th....:banghead:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Small shops suck I can admit that for damn sure...my 15x25 is not enuf, so im adding 10x15 next door that's storage as my paint shop/booth/dryer etc... full blown building shop from fabrication to paint...been waiting 15+ years for this..





















This was when it was clean, now its a damn mess, I did just add a window a/c unit, and a ceiling on the rafters to help with heat this year..This is what's on the bench, wonderbread step side buildoff truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That bed us sick as Fuck!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

fuckin Brian bitchin bout small shops! mofo's got TWO work spaces and hes buildin ANOTHER shop?!?:roflmao:

some people....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the idea about the glass on the bench though, very nice to have!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, would u be surprised that all of this shop I have less the. 150 bucks in all of it. The wood came from next door from a neighbor free..electrical was the most I had to pay.. also got a mini fridge given to the shop, dehydrator also just recently...its all in who ya know..lmaoThanks jeff, the work of two mad builders come up with this idea.. (jake/myself)

And the glass, yeah works great for straight edge, hard surface for cutting and putting things underneath it.. works really well at the resin table, cuz I can always take a sharp blade and scrape it all off.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

working on the Gundam, white was kinda loud for what the name was suggesting so i went for something that resembled what a strike force mobile suit should be.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

M/S jump jets get some








need to find tamiya putty and fast


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

WAS WORKING ON THIS TODAY....CANT DO ANYMORE TILL THE CLEAR HARDENS UP! MORE PIKS IN MY BUILD THREAD....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^this thing is clean as fawk ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

It's ok


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

MKD904 said:


>


*TOO KLEAN !!!!!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> WAS WORKING ON THIS TODAY....CANT DO ANYMORE TILL THE CLEAR HARDENS UP! MORE PIKS IN MY BUILD THREAD....




uffin: Looking good...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

75 Caprice Super Coupe


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

that caprice is looking good..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ima motherfuckin martian


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sold a caddi got some spending cash, my lady always wanted a 23 window kit so i got her one and i got me some new stripping brushes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> ima motherfuckin martian


man that hudson is clean!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> man that hudson is clean!!!


its a nice kit i ordered a second one


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> its a nice kit i ordered a second one


cool,seen them on ebay
been thinking about getting one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fitted some old schools with rims


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

This one just went under the knife last nite....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupulled mine from the paintbooth lastnight


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lovin the color combo on the roadster


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

JUST FINISH TODAY


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

would you be willing to sell the 73 chevell?


Lownslow302 said:


> fitted some old schools with rims


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

El Tudy said:


> would you be willing to sell the 73 chevell?


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

ok thanks ill keep lookin for one of my own.lol


Lownslow302 said:


>


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

El Tudy said:


> ok thanks ill keep lookin for one of my own.lol


from the looks of it youre capable of the work it needs to convert back to stock :thumbsup: i dug this one out of a junk pile for 6 bucks i plan on using a 72 cutlass for most of it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*on it's way to get cleared in a few minutes ...

*_


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

thats a hell of a price,ive been looking for one to make a replica of my '73 el camino ss










Lownslow302 said:


> from the looks of it youre capable of the work it needs to convert back to stock :thumbsup: i dug this one out of a junk pile for 6 bucks i plan on using a 72 cutlass for most of it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This is what's been on my bench for some time now. 


























Time I start cracking out some plastics again I figure.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-KING-...ultDomain_0&hash=item5645b0fa69#ht_1154wt_952


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

On my bench,


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

badgas said:


> On my bench,


Bro where did you get this???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Same thing as last week and a '69 GTO for a cat I work with. Pictures later. Maybe.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

PAINTED THIS NOT SURE WHERE IMA GO WITH IT YET..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> PAINTED THIS NOT SURE WHERE IMA GO WITH IT YET..



Lowrider:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I was thinking hot broad better!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Bro where did you get this???


Got 2 in buffalo at Niagara Hobby.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill post here since no-one looks in my topic

Full detail 94 suburban 2500 mini stretched the body and i got it like that.... i spliced a 454ss front clip on and am modifying a resin 4x4 chassis


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

damn sin, nice colors homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks coast, Krylon special!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sucks I didn't notice till just now seeing the pic that I have to sand down the casting line on the outside of the passenger headlight bucket! I got all the other lines (or so I had thought), time for some work! :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats one strecthed ass rig bro cant wait to see more pics


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

mademan said:


> ill post here since no-one looks in my topic
> 
> Full detail 94 suburban 2500 mini stretched the body and i got it like that.... i spliced a 454ss front clip on and am modifying a resin 4x4 chassis


COME OVER TO MODEL CAR MAGAZINE FORUM.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

badgas said:


> COME OVER TO MODRL CAR MAGAZINE FORUM.


 I'm on there (not often). I like it, it's a good forum with very talented builders.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

didnt do much on account of forza i primed the vicky the gundam and a japanese donk ill be painting tomorrow


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

stripped this down








working on the chassie








primer maybe paint tomorrow
















clearcoat body and paint the interior and the rest of the parts hopefully get some assembly done


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Forza's got my bench shut down.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Forza's got my bench shut down.


lol. i should get a race in gonna do that now.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol. i should get a race in gonna do that now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got some plastic to mix in a box and shake it up to see what comes out when i open it!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupOST PICS OF IT WHEN IT COMES OUT:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> got some plastic to mix in a box and shake it up to see what comes out when i open it!


COOL!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsupOST PICS OF IT WHEN IT COMES OUT:biggrin:


COAST AND DIGGY.....thanks for the comps...LOL i will!! right now its in my thread...and the monte wagon thread! LOL just gettin started! this one should be fun....I LOVE ME SUM WAGUNZ!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Let me know how the go mango turns out cuz wen I sprayed it didnt look that orange


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Let me know how the go mango turns out cuz wen I sprayed it didnt look that orange


ive seen a few cars with it, its not supposed to be orange.

this is the colors true shade


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

soooo... its "true" shade should be orange then?! :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Linc said:


> soooo... its "true" shade should be orange then?! :dunno:


in blind terms its orange but the color itself is darker than orange i asked a dude that restores cars and he said go mango cars were primered gray then painted


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

kinda like chevy engine red is a redish orange


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got my lambo off the bench, gotta fix my ladies today it reacted to the clear in some spots no formal shots till both are done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats a very nice color !



Lownslow302 said:


> got my lambo off the bench, gotta fix my ladies today it reacted to the clear in some spots no formal shots till both are done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

testors enamels work great when they want to im not afraid of using it on bodies anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

I just bought a shit load of testors enamels today.......... They will get mixed 1 to 1 with some lacquer thinner........... Any tips I might need to know when shooting them?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dont use laquer, thinner im using urethane reducer.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> dont use laquer, thinner im using urethane reducer.


what kind of brand is the reducer?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im using Excel


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> im using Excel


where Can I order it?, thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> dont use laquer, thinner im using urethane reducer.


I'll def try that when I get some extra scratch to buy some, but for now all I have is med. Drying lacquer thinner.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> where Can I order it?, thanks bro



where i got it from
http://www.ketone.com/


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got my 60s style 58 impala back on the bench. I decided the interior was to blahhh, so I'm adding different colored inserts to the seats.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The tape keeps putty out of the panel lines and off of the parts that don't need it.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Tonio.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's a damn good tip tonio! That was always a big issue with me........... Not anymore lol


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

my wednesday night was pretty laid back. i started with this









disassembled and opened the doors









did i mention i hate doors with skinny ass window frames i was on edge the whole time i was cutting these hno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> The tape keeps putty out of the panel lines and off of the parts that don't need it.


im surprised flyonthewalls trick never making it to layitlow lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I SWEAR by this!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I SWEAR by this!!


x2 especially with tamiyas


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> I SWEAR by this!!


this refering to tape over body lines and such to keep bondo out? i do that all the time......also shaving down door handles that stick out far, i tape around the handle so the body panel doent get sanded down too much making MORE bondo work!! LOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

used to be a hot rod i planned on redoing it but i had to fix a ebay deal and this car ended up as part of it. dont have more pics it got mailed out right after i did this


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

z8 needs clear and interior, the toronado is getting bigger wheels, starting on the porsche interior probably clear tonight.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:the wheels are perfect for that car


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

kruzer22 said:


> my wednesday night was pretty laid back. i started with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want this so bad


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> didnt do much on account of forza i primed the vicky the gundam and a japanese donk ill be painting tomorrow


I got some of that polish in another color what can i thin it with ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you dont you mix it into intercoat clear then thin it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

thats how nasty it got after spraying the 928 and one of the many reasons i hate spraypaint








bitch is clean now


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good in here but song today Tuesday ?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good in here but song today Tuesday ?? :dunno: :biggrin:


i know...i seen it at the top of the page.an posted ..it was then after my post i realized:banghead:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good in here but song today Tuesday ?? :dunno: :biggrin:


im a day off


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks lownslow302


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

need to darken the top its too light i hope i have enough paint


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

LOW and SLOW, pretty nice jobs. I wish I had time to do some modeling.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Progess has been made since this picture.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Progess has been made since this picture.


man did i hate that kit i think i stilll have it too


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

stupid pancho and his inspirational paintjobs gotta let it dry before i do the rest of the patterns


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trying to finish it this year.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

needs touch ups but im done


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit looks hot!!! Yeah, Pancho's got me too; soon as we get settled in I have an idea I think I'm gonna try on a '73 Caprice.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Shit looks hot!!! Yeah, Pancho's got me too; soon as we get settled in I have an idea I think I'm gonna try on a '73 Caprice.


:thumbsup: here it is after pinstripping it.
i wanna redo it but im content. i might strip it off as that wasnt what i wanted to do with the car


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the z8 matches


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> :h5:


im stripping the poncho friday i want a custom not a lowrider out of it unless my homie comes through with a fresh body in that case ill just swap for a fresh body


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> im stripping the poncho friday i want a custom not a lowrider out of it unless my homie comes through with a fresh body in that case ill just swap for a fresh body


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wasnt joking lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started working on stance for this 5 door


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats gonna be nice......
...if u ever finish it:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

mademan said:


> started working on stance for this 5 door


Nice! Been trying to get my hands on that kit.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought a case of the new Revell 2010 Camaro SS, so ive been working on a few of them lately.... however I scored a 2 promo set of AMT 2011 Convertibles on ebay, and couldnt just look at them on the shelf. So I decided to Hack one up,as well as a Revell kit, and make a full detail convertible  the promo even has the "heritage grille"

























also put in some more work on my other 2010 SS


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

mademan said:


> I bought a case of the new Revell 2010 Camaro SS, so ive been working on a few of them lately.... however I scored a 2 promo set of AMT 2011 Convertibles on ebay, and couldnt just look at them on the shelf. So I decided to Hack one up,as well as a Revell kit, and make a full detail convertible  the promo even has the "heritage grille"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I was going to buy one today....I'm sick with it....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

do it! its a bad ass kit!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight work, Mike!!  I saw that kit the other day but my funds decided against it. I'll get it this week.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

engine looks really good man:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

after finishing the 60 :biggrin:










ready for the next project:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

mademan said:


> I bought a case of the new Revell 2010 Camaro SS, so ive been working on a few of them lately.... however I scored a 2 promo set of AMT 2011 Convertibles on ebay, and couldnt just look at them on the shelf. So I decided to Hack one up,as well as a Revell kit, and make a full detail convertible  the promo even has the "heritage grille"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know . . . As much as I like camaros , I think im feelin the murdered out tahoe in the background a lil more . . . Nice !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well im doin the windows and final assembly on the blue regal . . . Not much to take a pic of


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I just bodydropped the bronco, and yes, that's john Deere green! Ill probably go two tone with that and a dark green satin I have. And then started patterns on the secret build.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally got a container for my pond, so the bronco and my impala are in it. The impala I tried using a imitation engine zinc spray, and the tape pulled it too easy, so I tried sanding it, and now there's nice grooves that I can't wet sand away. (Thumbs down)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nothing model wise but working on the digital bench


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrinuttin in work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Niiiiiice !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*as soon as my Caddy's arive *........... *I'ma hit one of them with this new set *..............


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my freakin gosh ! Trend thats sick homie! Looks like waterdrop effect on the roof and fingerprints look damn good too.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got a mess goin on my bench ....workin on the deuce, the summer buildoff, and now the firebird. as well as other started projects:biggrin:......but i know what/where everyhting is


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

COAST2COAST said:


>







Looking good &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

mcloven said:


>


i wonder why no body trolled this and said you are on welfare because of how your work table looks... just a thought


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

didn't have a chance to post these yesterday
got a basecoat on the vert 65


polished out the cadi


getting some bmf done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean projects coast :thumbsup:


----------

